# Is Lowriding dead?



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

I grew up in the 90's when lowriders we the thing ,, it was mainstream,, it was the thing to do,, people put 13's +(14's) on everything,, from traditionals, to euro's to even full sized trucks and s,u,vs,, now i know its died down,, and that natural i guess,, but for me i rolled on white walls cause it was also inexpensive,,  now there are no more companies making radial white walls,, so my question, is ,, is it all going away?? and i know u can get some 5.20's, but im talking about ''real riders''' cars that roll out of town,, and to work, cars that are on the road daily..etc..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Welcome to LIL. Let me be the first to say...


*REPOST!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

NO
BUT THE ECONOMY IS
:biggrin:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 2 2009, 01:22 PM~13154539
> *I grew up in the 90's when lowriders we the thing ,, it was mainstream,, it was the thing to do,, people put 13's +(14's) on everything,, from traditionals, to euro's to even full sized trucks and s,u,vs,, now i know its died down,, and that natural i guess,, but for me i rolled on white walls cause it was also inexpensive,,  now there are no more companies making radial white walls,, so my question, is ,, is it all going away?? and i know u can get some 5.20's, but im talking about ''real riders''' cars that roll out of town,, and to work,  cars that are on the road daily..etc..
> *


where are you from? THe furthur you get away from the west coast, the less you will find whats involved with Lowriding, especially parts.
The tires are going away because they weren't originally made for Lolow's/Daytons, but for old school race cars. So they were widely ordered on a constant basis. The only way it seems that the wheels we need to keep being made is if a company like Dayton or Zenith start to make them on their own(which i have no idea why they aren't!) -But if orders in general slow down on the orders of Lolow wheels etc go down, then like any company, they just stop making them. 
Alot of peeps that used to Lowride dropped out for what ever the trend became at the new time. Like how now, you might see alot of 60's Impala's or pretty much ANY car in general that Lowriders love to ride, now are rollin around with 22's and crap like that. -So in the end, its only alive because of the REAL TRUE Lowriders that have this in their blood.
Theres just oo many people goin with what ever they see on TV now days, just aiming for knock off popularity... :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Lowridin will never die


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 2 2009, 06:49 PM~13156804
> *Lowridin will never die
> *




X2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 2 2009, 04:49 PM~13156804
> *Lowridin will never die
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated  then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy :angry: IMO


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

In a sence, Yea it is dieing

1. Its just not the in thing to do

2. Products for lowriding have become more scarce (13" tires, hydro co., ect)

3 the type of cars lowrider perfer are becoming scarce, old metal RWD american. From rusting out in eastern areas, scraped when metal prices were up, rising purchase prices because of the rareness they are becoming.

4 It is a heavy maintance type of car culture, meaning u have to constantly fix pumps, balljoints, orings, noids ect. Not like other car cultures where u just slap some rims or a big tailpipe and roll.

5 last but not least, This is lowriding biggest problem. OUR O.G.'s DONT CONTRIBUTE. i see dozens of cats that were the big dogs back in the day, are now MIA. Its nothing to see a group of 50+ year olds rolling clean into a hotrod show with their families or whatever. With lowriding, u just dont see it.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont think its dieing but alot of young cats watch fast n furious and think thats the cool thing to do but in about 5 years that shit will die out but lo riding will always be around. and also we have to stop the hatting on one another hating on wat someone else has and wat u dont have


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

this would get more feedback in off topic


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Mar 2 2009, 05:27 PM~13157139
> *this would get more feedback in off topic
> *


Yup


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Mar 2 2009, 07:27 PM~13157139
> *this would get more feedback in off topic
> *




but you'll get alot of bullshit at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

if ur a true rider.it will never die


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

It will never die  Lowriding is a way of life :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 2 2009, 06:02 PM~13156933
> *I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated  then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy :angry: IMO
> *


Them fuckers dont ever last long especially when they try to drive it every day, ive seen people juice rides and then want to sell it in a month cause it rides to ruff.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

traditional lowriding is dying and will be dead in the next 10 years 


there will still be traditional cars and clubs out there preestablished and prebuilt and maybe getting make overs and redone but that will die off slowly too

you know why? 

oh you dont. well let me tell ya



its not cool unless your cars got candy and patterns its not cool if your not on 13's its not cool if your undies arent chrome etc etc etc


theres too much narrowminded fucking bullshit and assholes in this HOBBY 

they wanna be accepted by everyone and get pissy when they arent but at the same time wanna put down other types of car customization 


and thats why traditional lowriding will be dead and lowriding in general will slow down


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 2 2009, 10:39 PM~13159652
> *traditional lowriding is dying and will be dead in the next 10 years
> there will still be traditional cars and clubs out there preestablished and prebuilt  and maybe getting make overs and redone  but that will die off slowly too
> 
> ...






i'll have to agree with u on that chuck


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 2 2009, 11:39 PM~13159652
> *traditional lowriding is dying and will be dead in the next 10 years
> there will still be traditional cars and clubs out there preestablished and prebuilt  and maybe getting make overs and redone  but that will die off slowly too
> 
> ...


It will be forced to evolve or become extinct.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Mar 2 2009, 07:27 PM~13157139
> *this would get more feedback in off topic
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13160174
> *It will be forced to evolve or become extinct.
> *


i dont see that happening


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny thing is everyone is right with the reasons its FADING, but Not dying. The only way it would die is if literally, the parts we require had stopped being made. Cuz even though Lowriding(now) has more haters than any other car sport... the people that are really down with it and not just because its whats popular on TV, those real riders just cant let this ish go. 
-But everyone with different reasons is right. But I personally just cant see Lowriding dying. Its just too funkin gangsta! Praise the Lord..
-Maybe it aint the most popular no more, but gotta remember, there are still THOUSANDS of built Lowriders across the entire world, and more countries are trying to get in on this to this day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
-But again, its all about whos in it for what it is and willing to keep putting their dollar into it(REAL RIDERZ).... not those out lookin for fame and goin with what evers in the latest rap video(posers)


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 11:23 PM~13160463
> *Funny thing is everyone is right with the reasons its FADING, but Not dying. The only way it would die is if literally, the parts we require had stopped being made.  Cuz even though Lowriding(now) has more haters than any other car sport... the people that are really down with it and not just because its whats popular on TV, those real riders just cant let this ish go.
> -But everyone with different reasons is right. But I personally just cant see Lowriding dying.  Its just too funkin gangsta! Praise the Lord..
> -Maybe it aint the most popular no more, but gotta remember, there are still THOUSANDS of built Lowriders across the entire world, and more countries are trying to get in on this to this day.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...




this is another reason itll die off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 2 2009, 02:22 PM~13154539
> *I grew up in the 90's when lowriders we the thing ,, it was mainstream,, it was the thing to do,, people put 13's +(14's) on everything,, from traditionals, to euro's to even full sized trucks and s,u,vs,, now i know its died down,, and that natural i guess,, but for me i rolled on white walls cause it was also inexpensive,,  now there are no more companies making radial white walls,, so my question, is ,, is it all going away?? and i know u can get some 5.20's, but im talking about ''real riders''' cars that roll out of town,, and to work,  cars that are on the road daily..etc..
> *


did you just watchin training day or something? 

what a fk'n ***..


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2009, 12:50 AM~13160842
> *did you just watchin training day or something?
> 
> what a fk'n ***..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chopperdogg69_@Mar 2 2009, 09:14 PM~13159183
> *if ur a true rider.it will never die
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE FULL OF LOWRIDERS,I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO ITS NOT DEAD


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 2 2009, 10:21 PM~13159298
> *It will never die    Lowriding is a way of life  :biggrin:
> *



people cant continue to think like this and ignore the issue at hand. just because you personally will never stop lowriding, we are a dying breed. everyone needs to contribute to the cause in a positive way.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 11:23 PM~13160463
> * The only way it would die is if literally, the parts we require had stopped being made.
> *



the parts HAVE stopped being produced. thats the whole point.

I'm not going to buy 20 dollar tires from coker for 100 bucks when the time comes, so...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

I dont think it will die completley, I can agree however that it is slowly fading


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 3 2009, 06:40 PM~13170302
> *THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE FULL OF LOWRIDERS,I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO ITS NOT DEAD
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hell no it aint gonna ever die. I got 3 sons right now...the weak will drop off.. but this shit been going strong too long.. thats like saying hot rodding will die off.. it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 4 2009, 08:27 AM~13175987
> *Hell no it aint gonna ever die.  I got 3 sons right now...the weak will drop off.. but this shit been going strong too long.. thats like saying hot rodding will die off.. it aint gonna happen.
> *


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13171630
> *people cant continue to think like this and ignore the issue at hand. just because you personally will never stop lowriding, we are a dying breed. everyone needs to contribute to the cause in a positive way.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 4 2009, 09:27 AM~13175987
> *Hell no it aint gonna ever die.  I got 3 sons right now...the weak will drop off.. but this shit been going strong too long.. thats like saying hot rodding will die off.. it aint gonna happen.
> *


thats a completely different issue completely different hobby and completely different people 


hotrodders are generally more socially acceptable people. can admire most everyones hard work and dont have a retarded set of standards they feel EVERYONE who touches a car should adhere too


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

I hope it does die, so all you white mother fuckers will leave and go to the next 
IN THING. And get rid all of you slim shaddys and *******.

Cause we who know it as a way of life and not a fad or business can enjoy it again. All you stupid mother fuckers are trying to rewrite it all and calling it
(taking it to the next level) Fuck.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

please delete this topic due to negativity and racism. :|


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 08:40 PM~13171690
> *the parts HAVE stopped being produced. thats the whole point.
> 
> I'm not going to buy 20 dollar tires from coker for 100 bucks when the time comes, so...
> *


Some lowriders are some cheap fuckers. 20" 35 series are in the 150-200 range a piece. Much more for 22 and up 

Hell, my dad paid almost $700 to get new "stock" tire replacements on his Durango.

I won't bitch when I have to pay $400 a set for Cokers, but then again, I don't have a 3" A-arm extension :loco:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Mar 4 2009, 03:20 PM~13179337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, good attitude toward scene unity. Kinda confirms what Chuck said, don't ya think? :uh:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies 90_@Mar 4 2009, 02:38 PM~13179548
> *please delete this topic due to negativity and racism. :|
> *



Sorry dude , its just the way I feel. Ive been into this even before I had a car. And that's was back in 75. We went threw a lot of racism on us back then, called ******** and taking shit for our little tires and rims. Laughing at us for chain steering wheels and bouncing cars and wild paint jobs.

And now just because the white people want part of this , where we had to go threw the races BS , the doors we had to open to get respect, they want to run threw that open door. 

So let it die, so we can have it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Mar 2 2009, 03:41 PM~13155064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

How 'bout you take back Taco Bell. That shit sucks. And let lowriders lowride, regardless of color.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 02:54 PM~13179693
> *Yup
> Wow, good attitude toward scene unity.  Kinda confirms what Chuck said, don't ya think? :uh:
> *


So then go the next in thing, bye


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:06 PM~13179826
> *So then go the next in thing, bye
> *


Uh, no. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62+Mar 4 2009, 02:27 PM~13179423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cause its all yours right?


i have never read such an ignorant comment in my 7 years of being on this website 


you sir have got to be the stupidest person on the entire internet. 

but please feel free to keep proving me right


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 04:08 PM~13179840
> *cause its all yours right?
> i have never read such an ignorant comment in my 7 years of being on this website
> you sir have got to be the stupidest person on the entire internet.
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Is lowriding dying, or is it just weeding out the ones thats aren't true?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:04 PM~13179794
> *Sorry dude , its just the way I feel.  Ive been into this even before I had a car. And that's was back in 75.  We went threw a lot of racism on us back then, called ******** and taking shit for our little tires and rims. Laughing at us for chain steering wheels and bouncing cars and wild paint jobs.
> 
> And now just because the white people want part of this , where we had to go threw the races BS , the doors we had to open to get respect,  they want to run threw that open door.
> ...



check this out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=140861&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=266140&hl=


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=120571&hl=


take notice that alot of the good answers in his topics 

WERE FROM ****** 


this guys a fucking a joke


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:08 PM~13179840
> *cause its all yours right?
> i have never read such an ignorant comment in my 7 years of being on this website
> you sir have got to be the stupidest person on the entire internet.
> ...



I guess you havent been on the mexican side of lowriding.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

lowriding ain't dead but it ain't as popular as it use to be like here in ga. we got some lowrider clubs keeping the lowrider movement alive but you hardly see lowriders on the streets like everyday down here about 15 years ago you would see lots of lowriders on the streets before this big rim bullshit came into the scene now most all you see here in ga. is big rims but i think as long as there is mexicans,oil and gas there well always be lowriders


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:13 PM~13179893
> *I guess you havent been on the mexican side of lowriding.
> *



you must have 4 different types of major retardation 


fucking seriously you have several idiotic topics where you ask idiotic first day questions 


then you come on here with this shit?



do us all a favor and finish what your mother couldnt in the alley all them years ago


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:12 PM~13179884
> *check this out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=140861&hl=
> ...


Rev fuck , suck a dick, youll been butt fucked so much on off topic, why dont you stay there.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:18 PM~13179940
> *Rev fuck , suck a dick, youll been butt fucked so much on off topic, why dont you stay there.
> *



this is more your speed 


please dont try being intelligent again as you can see your not fooling anyone


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:04 PM~13179794
> *Sorry dude , its just the way I feel.  Ive been into this even before I had a car. And that's was back in 75.  We went threw a lot of racism on us back then, called ******** and taking shit for our little tires and rims. Laughing at us for chain steering wheels and bouncing cars and wild paint jobs.
> 
> And now just because the white people want part of this , where we had to go threw the races BS , the doors we had to open to get respect,  they want to run threw that open door.
> ...


Damn Bro you ain't lying i remember still in the 80's they used to make fun of us Mexicans for Lowriding.......Now everyone wants to claim it and take credit for starting it....And ever since Alberto Lopez sold Lowrider Magazine They changed it completely around even replaced all the Mexican models with whites....And i'm by no means trying to be Racist or Negative..I'm just telling the truth...........But then again that happens with everything.......To some people everything is about making a dollar and not about a way of life.....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 4 2009, 03:20 PM~13179957
> *Damn Bro you ain't lying i remember still in the 80's they used to make fun of us Mexicans for Lowriding.......Now everyone wants to claim it and take credit for starting it....And ever since Alberto Lopez sold Lowrider Magazine They changed it completely around even replaced all the Mexican models with whites....And i'm by no means trying to be Racist or Negative..I'm just telling the truth...........But then again that happens with everything.......To some people everything is about making a dollar and not about a way of life.....
> *




do you guys have adex's on your car's? 


because WE want them back in fact pretty much just give us hydraulics back since we created them and all 


air bags too


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Mar 2 2009, 01:30 PM~13154587
> *NO
> BUT THE ECONOMY IS
> :biggrin:
> *


X76


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

oh hey we wish you would give us the autmobile hobby back all together since henry ford a nazi sympathizer and white man btw invented that too


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 01:27 PM~13179423
> *I hope it does die, so all you white mother fuckers will leave and go to the next
> IN THING.  And get rid all of you slim shaddys and *******.
> 
> *



Chuc is right- this is the most retarded statement ever on here. You can hate on us WHITE people-- but we contribute to alot in Lowriding. Look at all the parts we buy-- 
YOU DONT THINK THAT DOESNT HELP KEEP THINGS ALIVE?
Look at all the WHITEBOY BUILT VEHICLES-- you dont think that doesnt keep things alive?

There is alot of WHITEBOYS that do alot for this sport--- Look at RON FROM BLACMAGIC-- or BRIAN FROM CCE (no I still dont like CCE CHUC)
Look at Andy fROm ADEX. 
How bout ROB VANDERSLICE? Hell-- what about Stanley Stanton and Pat Burke--
The list could go on and on with how WHITE PEOPLE continue to help keep this sport alive. So you can go on with you negatvity-- and try and keep hatin-- WE help alot in this sport- AND REAL RIDERS-- TRU RIDERS will acknowledge that.

Of course there is dumb whiteboys that do dumb shit in the sport- but there is alot of dumb mexicans that do dumb shit as well. RACE SHOULDNT BE AN ISSUE IN ANY CAR CULTURE-- There is whiteboys in Lowriding-- jus like there is Mexicans in HOTRODDING. Hell- one of the baddest Hot Rods around my way is a 69SS CAMARO- with a twin Turbod 572 under the hood but and guess what
ITS MEXICAN OWNED- WHITEBOY BUILT.. So-- take you ass bac to the 70s with your race isssues-- WE AINT GOT NOTHIN TO DO IT WITH IT.

OH YEAH-- one more thing--- you talk about how YOU got laughed at for your LITTLE WHEELS---- well guess what-- WHITEBOYS GET LAUGHED AT EVEN HARDER BY THE SAME PEOPLE LAUGHIN AT YOU FOR THE SAME DAMN THING. 

OK- this has been another book by SWIPH- FUC THE HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

and since a white man first used the "sand bag" for mdeical purposes (dont ask me i gogole it) dont use them either


or cinder blocks 

fell free to fill ur trunk with dirt from mexico however 



oh wait were requesting our white invented automobiles back 


maybe you can lower a donkey?


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 4 2009, 03:20 PM~13179957
> *Damn Bro you ain't lying i remember still in the 80's they used to make fun of us Mexicans for Lowriding.......Now everyone wants to claim it and take credit for starting it....And ever since Alberto Lopez sold Lowrider Magazine They changed it completely around even replaced all the Mexican models with whites....And i'm by no means trying to be Racist or Negative..I'm just telling the truth...........But then again that happens with everything.......To some people everything is about making a dollar and not about a way of life.....
> *



Thank you , cause im laying all out there , of course i'm ignorant and racist. 

Im sure there is quite a few people that feel the same, they just dont want the rocks thrown at them.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 03:26 PM~13180023
> *Chuc is right- this is the most retarded statement ever on here.  You can hate on us WHITE people-- but we contribute to alot in Lowriding. Look at all the parts we buy--
> YOU DONT THINK THAT DOESNT HELP KEEP THINGS ALIVE?
> Look at all the WHITEBOY BUILT VEHICLES-- you dont think that doesnt keep things alive?
> ...



garys white as well aka layitlow :cheesy: hes brought alot of people black white and mexican together over the past 7 years


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 4 2009, 02:20 PM~13179957
> *Damn Bro you ain't lying i remember still in the 80's they used to make fun of us Mexicans for Lowriding.......Now everyone wants to claim it and take credit for starting it....And ever since Alberto Lopez sold Lowrider Magazine They changed it completely around even replaced all the Mexican models with whites....And i'm by no means trying to be Racist or Negative..I'm just telling the truth...........But then again that happens with everything.......To some people everything is about making a dollar and not about a way of life.....
> *


ARE YOU FUCCIN CRAZY-- ya they have whitegirls in it-- its called bein OPENMINDED. 
But in the APRIL ISSUE- there was only 2 car models I think- and the one on the cover was Hispanic-- they hid the whitegirl inside- OH SHIT- now thats some fuccin racism for you :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:30 PM~13180051
> *Thank you ,  cause im laying all out there , of course i'm ignorant and racist.
> 
> Im sure there is quite a few people that feel the same, they just dont want the rocks thrown at them.
> *



rocks cheeper is then you think 



i bet you dont know the first thing about lowriding history or your own heritage for that matter


i bet a white boy (me) could take you to school and back on your own heritage and history 


what are you fucking 12?


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:27 PM~13180028
> *and since a white man first used the "sand bag" for medical purposes (don't ask me i google it)  don't use them either
> or cinder blocks
> 
> ...



Ignorant, remember , we were here all along , your people came over a boat.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 02:31 PM~13180060
> *garys white as well  aka layitlow    :cheesy:  hes brought alot of people black white and mexican together over the past 7 years
> *


BE CAREFUL CHUC- there is gonna be a strike now cause you jus called LIL WHITEOWNED
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:33 PM~13180071
> *Ignorant, remember , we were here all along , your people came over a boat.
> *


actually my people were HERE all along im as much cherokee indian as you are full blooded mexican  




so i was right you dont know your heritage because YOUR people came over in boats 

from SPAIN


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 03:34 PM~13180077
> *BE CAREFUL CHUC- there is gonna be a strike now cause you jus called LIL WHITEOWNED
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wanna see his 62 :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Cars and styles dont have crap to do with race. Each individual person does what they want in life, just most people today follow the crowd rather than doin what is really on they mind.
-THe parts have only stopped being made by certain companys. NOT ALL together! Heck, Japan started making the parts just for the cause since America stopped making them. They are already shipping over seloniods and all the rest, but in due time, it will be seen all around as long as peeps keep hold of it.
Its not dying. Its just not mainstream. Some build their cars just to show off, and some build them to RIDE them.
ALot of riders are trying to do the show only crap now, and thats why its lookin like its dying, cuz Riderz aint Ridin as much anymore.
-THe majority of the talk that goes on, on LIL now has to do with "F a show, do it for the streets" kinda thing.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Mar 4 2009, 02:33 PM~13180068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im takin bets-- Ill give 5 to 1 odds against ChUc that Chuc shools this guy. Who wants in
I accept paypal so dont worry :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

You heard it here first!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HOW COULD HIP HOP B DEAD IF WU-TANG IS FOREVER


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 01:08 PM~13179840
> *cause its all yours right?
> i have never read such an ignorant comment in my 7 years of being on this website
> you sir have got to be the stupidest person on the entire internet.
> ...


YOu don't even belong on this website though. All you do is talk shit and instigate all these fools to type in all caps. What right do you have to speak on lowriding to begin with. Learn about the culture of lowriding, you got no rights to speak down about something thats been around for generations before you were even thought of. And Im 100% right. Lowriding will never ever ever ever die. But dudes like you will be forgotten about.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 04:36 PM~13180105
> *Heck, Japan started making the parts just for the cause since America stopped making them. They are already shipping over seloniods and all the rest, but in due time, it will be seen all around as long as peeps keep hold of it.
> 
> *


Yeah, I hope all those Asian muthafuckers quit and give it back. Remember where lowriding came from - North American, bitch!!! :angry:









:uh: See how fucking retarded that sounds? :buttkick:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 03:38 PM~13180110
> *Im taking bets-- Ill give 5 to 1 odds against ChUc that Chuc schools this guy. Who wants in
> I accept paypal so don't worry :biggrin:
> *



don't know about that, he don't know if he's a white boy or a cherokee indian.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 03:38 PM~13180110
> *Im takin bets-- Ill give 5 to 1 odds against ChUc that Chuc shools this guy. Who wants in
> I accept paypal so dont worry :biggrin:
> *


better split that shit :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:41 PM~13180144
> *don't know about that, he don't know if he's a white boy or a cherokee indian.
> *


good thing its not about me then.



are you mayan or azteca or any other native tribe of the central america's?


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I SHOW NO FAVORTISIM, RACISIM OR ANYTHING FOR THAT MATTER.


I HATE EVERYBODY EQUALLY. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

F all this racist garbage. It aint growing or dying due to race. THeres always gonne be biters out there just like how the east coast kept using Lolow's in their rap videos knowing they didnt have ish to do wit it. But that dont make it fade.
I think if simply, the cops didn't F wit us so much and everybody out in a low wasn't trying to act all hard all the time and dropping trash and beer bottles everywhere, then Lowridin would "look" main stream cuz it would be all over the place openly. Everybody and they grandmomma knows Lowriders are tight as heaven... even if they DONT get why we would spend all our money into making them hop.... they STILL like em! We just hated like hell, starting 1st by the cops over ANY other vehical activity. Point blank. Your average everyday person around u is still scared as heck of the cops.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 02:41 PM~13180144
> *don't know about that, he don't know if he's a white boy or a cherokee indian.
> *


Actualy he said he is as much CHEROKEE INDIAN as you are FULLBLOODED MEXICAN- si if you dont understand how he was clownin you right there- then I think he alreayd got the first point in that battle..

Im not gonna go on about this. BUT JUS KNOW- TO SAY WHITEBOYS DONT BELONG in Lowriding- is A REALLY RETARDED STATEMENT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 4 2009, 04:43 PM~13180168
> *I SHOW NO FAVORTISIM, RACISIM OR ANYTHING FOR THAT MATTER.
> I HATE EVERYBODY EQUALLY. :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 02:44 PM~13180180
> *F all this racist garbage. It aint growing or dying due to race. THeres always gonne be biters out there just like how the east coast kept using Lolow's in their rap videos knowing they didnt have ish to do wit it. But that dont make it fade.
> I think if simply, the cops didn't F wit us so much and everybody out in a low wasn't trying to act all hard all the time and dropping trash and beer bottles everywhere, then Lowridin would "look" main stream cuz it would be all over the place openly.    Everybody and they grandmomma knows Lowriders are tight as heaven... even if they DONT get why we would spend all our money into making them hop.... they STILL like em! We just hated like hell, starting 1st by the cops over ANY other vehical activity. Point blank. Your average everyday person around u is still scared as heck of the cops.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 02:41 PM~13180143
> *Yeah, I hope all those Asian muthafuckers quit and give it back.  Remember where lowriding came from - North American, bitch!!! :angry:
> :uh:  See how fucking retarded that sounds? :buttkick:
> *


Yea i already know lol. Or i could start up the whole, this country belongs to me alone mess cuz im Cherokee and African American! MY PEOPLE WAS HERE FIRST AND WE BUILT THIS MOTHA LOVA! But really, i dont care because its all old and over. What happened, happened... but i do know that I DOOO NEED MY PARTS! If they work, thats what i gives a funk about! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 03:44 PM~13180180
> *F all this racist garbage. It aint growing or dying due to race. THeres always gonne be biters out there just like how the east coast kept using Lolow's in their rap videos knowing they didnt have ish to do wit it. But that dont make it fade.
> I think if simply, the cops didn't F wit us so much and everybody out in a low wasn't trying to act all hard all the time and dropping trash and beer bottles everywhere, then Lowridin would "look" main stream cuz it would be all over the place openly.    Everybody and they grandmomma knows Lowriders are tight as heaven... even if they DONT get why we would spend all our money into making them hop.... they STILL like em!  We just hated like hell, starting 1st by the cops over ANY other vehical activity. Point blank. Your average everyday person around u is still scared as heck of the cops.
> *



let me revise a section of that a little 


if almost everyone in a lowrider wasnt driving around trying to be hard acting stupid and throwing trash everyone then maybe the cops wont fuck with us so hard


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 04:45 PM~13180189
> *Im not gonna go on about this. BUT JUS KNOW- TO SAY WHITEBOYS DONT BELONG in Lowriding- is A REALLY RETARDED STATEMENT
> *


It's like saying the Midwest, East Coast, Europe, Asia, and wherever else can't lowride. It's like saying girls can't lowride. Or whatever example....Fuckin pointless. That's the biggest problem with lowriders - everybody wants all these rules, as if the niche wasn't small enough already. Do people want it segregated to only a certain color people in only certain cities? Then it will surely die. :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 04:47 PM~13180220
> *Yea i already know lol.  Or i could start up the whole, this country belongs to me alone mess cuz im Cherokee and African American!  MY PEOPLE WAS HERE FIRST AND WE BUILT THIS MOTHA LOVA!    But really, i dont care because its all old and over. What happened, happened... but i do know that I DOOO NEED MY PARTS!  If they work, thats what i gives a funk about! :biggrin:
> *


I wasn't directing my frustrated comment at you. I was just kinda following up on your statement about Japan being involved.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 03:45 PM~13180189
> *Actualy he said he is as much CHEROKEE INDIAN as you are FULLBLOODED MEXICAN- si if you dont understand how he was clownin you right there- then I think he alreayd got the first point in that battle..
> 
> Im not gonna go on about this. BUT JUS KNOW- TO SAY WHITEBOYS DONT BELONG in Lowriding- is A REALLY RETARDED STATEMENT
> *



I cant go by anything ealse, but by Mexican. So guess I must be fullblooded.


I cant get away with being white.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 02:54 PM~13180298
> *I cant go by anything ealse, but by Mexican. So guess I must be fullblooded.
> I cant get away with being white.
> *


thats a good thing for you to- cause then you might have some fool on LIL tryin to kic you out of Lowriding :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 02:50 PM~13180251
> *I wasn't directing my frustrated comment at you.  I was just kinda following up on your statement about Japan being involved.
> *


Naw bro i know! lol, that other part was goin to homie still trippin off the race mess. I was followin up wit u too haha


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 01:56 PM~13180326
> *thats a good thing for you to- cause then you migth ahve some fool on LIL tryin to kic you out of Lowriding :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:54 PM~13180298
> *I cant go by anything ealse, but by Mexican. So guess I must be fullblooded.
> I cant get away with being white.
> *





which means you have spaniard blood in you

do you know where spain is EUROPE 


which pretty much makes you as white as me


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 02:56 PM~13180326
> *thats a good thing for you to- cause then you migth ahve some fool on LIL tryin to kic you out of Lowriding :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


that some funny shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 03:56 PM~13180326
> *that's a good thing for you to- cause then you might have some fool on LIL trying to kill you out of Lowriding :angry:   :biggrin:
> *



They otto start with your duffus ass.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 02:48 PM~13180224
> *let me  revise  a section of that a little
> if almost everyone in a lowrider wasnt driving around trying to be hard acting stupid and throwing trash everyone  then maybe the cops wont fuck with us so hard
> *


Thats what i meant. I guess i wrote it wrong lol. Cuz some cops lowride too, but they still treat us like crap unless you got family in the car. Before i was rollin with my girl and kids, them cats was pullin me over for nothin, no matter what city or state i was in. But now i got a woman in the car and kids, they only funk wit everybody else around me, even the ones that aint did anything wrong the entire time out. And thats the thing your average joe just dont want to have to deal with when it comes to joining into Lowridin. Which is totally understandable, but i think the biggest reasons its fading out, at least street scene wise.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 03:56 PM~13180330
> *Naw bro i know! lol, that other part was goin to homie still trippin off the race mess. I was followin up wit u too haha
> *



the only time i "trip" off race is when i have someone saying im racist


im just playing his game fire vs fire


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Will ya'll kill that already? We ALL came from adam and eve foo's! Read *THE BOOK*, NOT "A" book! I know your just statin facts REV...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13180406
> *the only time i "trip" off race is when i have someone saying im racist
> im just playing his game   fire vs fire
> *


i heard that! lol .... but i guess this is what LIL(BLOG SITES) is for


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13180396
> *Thats what i meant. I guess i wrote it wrong lol. Cuz some cops lowride too, but they still treat us like crap unless you got family in the car.  Before i was rollin with my girl and kids, them cats was pullin me over for nothin, no matter what city or state i was in. But now i got a woman in the car and kids, they only funk wit everybody else around me, even the ones that aint did anything wrong the entire time out.  And thats the thing your average joe just dont want to have to deal with when it comes to joining into Lowridin.  Which is totally understandable, but i think the biggest reasons its fading out, at least street scene wise.
> *


Thats right. The swine dont care bout the amount of pigmant in your skin. If your ridin they've got a greenlight on you.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I just wanna know when ya'll gonna settle this with a hop! I'll be da witness! :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:59 PM~13180369
> *They otto start with your duffus ass.
> *



they outta start with spelling lessons for your retarded ass


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:59 PM~13180362
> *which means you have spaniard blood in you
> 
> do you know where spain is    EUROPE
> ...



Or as Mexican, common fool , we got to get ****** 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I MEAN :nono: :nono: :angel:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 04:05 PM~13180451
> *they outta start with spelling lessons for your retarded ass
> *



Fuck n spell check changes shit on me.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:07 PM~13180466
> *Or as Mexican, common fool , we got to get ******
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



let em explain it to you 

cortez came over here and fucked your great great great grandmother who was native to your land 


you my friend are not  you are as foreign as i and your ancestors came from the same fucking continent 



which makes you just as white as me


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Come on now you guys, seriously! We all know as RIDERS(PERIOD!) that this is supposed to be settled by a hop!!! :wow: :yes: :thumbsup: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 04:12 PM~13180515
> *Come on now you guys, seriously! We all know as RIDERS(PERIOD!) that this is supposed to be settled by a hop!!! :wow:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i prefer a drag


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 04:10 PM~13180500
> *let em explain it to you
> 
> cortez came over here and raped the women who was native to this land as did other races that came over,
> ...



Fixed,


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

WELL WELL WELL...A REALLY GOOD TOPIC THAT I APPARENTLY HAVE ALOT TO FUCKIN SAY ABOUT....

FIRST OF ALL IT IS OUR JOB..THE ONES THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE RISE OF THE CULTURE TO KEEP IT MOVIN AND SET THE EXAMPLE AND ALSO INFLUENCE...EVEN THOUGH ALL THE YOUNG FUCKZ OUT THERE ARE INTO BIG WHEELS..(IT IS JUST ANOTHER CAR)..AND REALLY NOT THAT FUN TO DRIVE...I SEE KIDS STILL EVERYDAY SHOWIN LOVE TO ME WHEN I ROLL DOWN THE BLOCK AND WHERE I AM IT SUCKS THERE IS NO SCENE AT ALL...ONLY BIG WHEEL RIDERZ...SPECIALLY BEING FROM THE BIG LV..AKA..LAS VEGAS AND GROWIN UP WITH A PRETTY BIG SCENE... TO GO TO NO SCENE ITZ CRAZY...WE HAVE TO KEEP RIDIN AND EDUCATING FOR THE YOUNGSTERS ...THE NEW GENERATION TO GET INVOLVED..IN THIS GAME I DON'T KNO0W BOUT YOU GUYZ BUT I LIVE FOR THIS SHIT IF I DON'T HAVE A LOWRIDER IN MY DRIVEWAY I AM JUST NOT THE SAME ..FEELS LIKE A PART OF ME IS MISSING ..I AM 31..BEEN DOIN SINCE I COULD ROLL GETTIN FUCKED WITH STILL BY THE COPS AND STILL POPPIN FUCKIN TIRES AND BREAKIN SHIT BUT THE TRUTH IS YOU GOTTA LOVE THIS TO BE IN IT AND WORK FOR ITZ JUST LIKE OWNIN YOUR OWN BIZ...IF IT WAS EASY EVERYONE WOULD BE DOIN IT..........AND LIKE PLACES OTHER THAN THE WEST..PPL ROUND HERE DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT LOW LOWZ...EVEN THOUGH THEY ALL LOVE EM AND KNOW IT THEY TAKE THE EASY WAY OUT GO GET SOME 20 PLUS WHEELS AND CALL IT A DAY...FOR ME LOWRIDIN HAS BEEN TOUGH BUT THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT...CUZ EVERYTHING YOU HAVE TO WORK FOR AND APPLY YOURSELF TO IS BETTER IN THE LONG RUN...


TO ME I SAY LOWRIDIN WILL NEVER DIE .....AND IF IT DOES IT IS OUR FAULTS AND NO ONE ELSES PPL WILL HATE AND PPL WILL ALWAYZ HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT SHIT THEY DON'T KNOW ABOUT BUT FOR ME...I WILL STAY ON FUCKIN 13Z FOR LIFE...EVEN IF I HAVE TO MAKE SOME OUT OF FUCKIN WOOD HOMIEZ....THIS SHIT IS IN ME NOT ON ME YA FEEL ME...AND IF I MAKE TO 70 PLEASE BELIEVE I WILL STILL BE DOIN THIS SHIT...KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE HOMIEZ...!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:14 PM~13180530
> *i prefer a drag
> *


 :barf:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:14 PM~13180535
> *Fixed,
> *



if fixed means full of errors and spelling mistakes i suppose it is.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 4 2009, 04:15 PM~13180541
> *:barf:
> *


lowriders not high hoppers


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Mar 4 2009, 03:15 PM~13180540
> *WELL WELL WELL...A REALLY GOOD TOPIC THAT I APPARENTLY HAVE ALOT TO FUCKIN SAY ABOUT....
> 
> FIRST OF ALL IT IS OUR JOB..THE ONES THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE RISE OF THE CULTURE TO KEEP IT MOVIN AND SET THE EXAMPLE AND ALSO INFLUENCE...EVEN THOUGH ALL THE YOUNG FUCKZ OUT THERE ARE INTO BIG WHEELS..(IT IS JUST ANOTHER CAR)..AND REALLY NOT THAT FUN TO DRIVE...I SEE KIDS STILL EVERYDAY SHOWIN LOVE TO ME WHEN I ROLL DOWN THE BLOCK AND WHERE I AM IT SUCKS THERE IS NO SCENE AT ALL...ONLY BIG WHEEL RIDERZ...SPECIALLY BEING FROM THE BIG LV..AKA..LAS VEGAS AND GROWIN UP WITH A PRETTY BIG SCENE... TO GO TO NO SCENE ITZ CRAZY...WE HAVE TO KEEP RIDIN AND EDUCATING FOR THE YOUNGSTERS ...THE NEW GENERATION TO GET INVOLVED..IN THIS GAME I DON'T KNO0W BOUT YOU GUYZ BUT I LIVE FOR THIS SHIT IF I DON'T HAVE A LOWRIDER IN MY DRIVEWAY I AM JUST NOT THE SAME ..FEELS LIKE A PART OF ME IS MISSING ..I AM 31..BEEN DOIN SINCE I COULD ROLL GETTIN FUCKED WITH STILL BY THE COPS AND STILL POPPIN FUCKIN TIRES AND BREAKIN SHIT BUT THE TRUTH IS YOU GOTTA LOVE THIS TO BE IN IT AND WORK FOR ITZ JUST LIKE OWNIN YOUR OWN BIZ...IF IT WAS EASY EVERYONE WOULD BE DOIN IT..........AND LIKE PLACES OTHER THAN THE WEST..PPL ROUND HERE DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT LOW LOWZ...EVEN THOUGH THEY ALL LOVE EM AND KNOW IT THEY TAKE THE EASY WAY OUT GO GET SOME 20 PLUS WHEELS AND CALL IT A DAY...FOR ME LOWRIDIN HAS BEEN TOUGH BUT THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT...CUZ EVERYTHING YOU HAVE TO WORK FOR AND APPLY YOURSELF TO IS BETTER IN THE LONG RUN...
> ...


AMEN MAAAAAN! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOWRIDIN FO LIFE....AND IF YOU GET A HATER ..SAY...GET IN FOOL LETS GO FOR A RIDE...AND THEN IT WILL BE OVER WITH...THEY WILL NEVER LOOK BACK...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:16 PM~13180554
> *lowriders not high hoppers
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Mar 4 2009, 03:18 PM~13180572
> *LOWRIDIN FO LIFE....AND IF YOU GET A HATER ..SAY...GET IN FOOL LETS GO FOR A RIDE...AND THEN IT WILL BE OVER WITH...THEY WILL NEVER LOOK BACK...
> *


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!
:ITS FUNNY CUZ ITS TRUUUE!" -Homer SImpson


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

MAN I CAN GO ON AND ON WITH THIS SHIT...THIS GAME HAS BEEN MY LIFE...I HIT SWITCHEZ BEFORE I PAY MY BILLZ YA FEEL ME..


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 04:16 PM~13180554
> *lowriders not high hoppers
> *



This is the one thing I can agree with.


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

ALOT OF IT IS CUZ YOUNG PPL WANT EVERYTHING NOW DON'T WANNA WAIT OR WORK FOR ANYTHING ANYMORE ITZ FUCKIN BULLSHIT...AND YEAH MY BOI IS 12 NOW AND HE GETTIN READY TO START HIS BUILD WHEN HE IS 14 WETHER HE LIKES IT OR NOT...AND YEP HE LIKES BIG WHEELS...BUT I FUCKIN PROMISE YOU WHEN HE HAS TO WORK TO BUILD THAT LOWRIDER HE IS GONNA LOVE THAT WAY MORE THAN SOME FUCKIN CHEESY ASS WHEELS ON A 2000 DOLLA CAR...!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Well when the engine dies....you gotta rebuild it right.....Its Fuking sad noone wants to give Props for LRM for sparking all of us to unite

thats why were having such problems....no shows=no unity
Shows that that hare having hops for no CASH will die very soon.....

LRM is/was the backbone of the unity movement....take it way and this is what we get, topix like this


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

WHERE THE FUCK YOU THINK HOPPERS CAME FROM...?...HUH...I THINK THEY CAME FROM LOWRIDERZ...RIGHT...NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND DUMB FUCKZ..IT HAS JUST EVOLVED TO THAT ...MAN YOU GUYZ AND YOUR DUMB FUCKIN THEORIES PISS ME OFF...YEAH WE ALL CALL THEM HOPPERZ WHEN I WANNA CAR THAT HOPS I SAY I WANNA BUILD A HOPPER BUT IT IS STILL A FUCKIN LOWRIDER...


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 05:24 PM~13180640
> *Well when the engine dies....you gotta rebuild it right.....Its Fuking sad noone wants to give Props for LRM for sparking all of us to unite
> 
> thats why were having such problems....no shows=no unity
> ...



AGREE 1977...31 YEARS..


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

WE WILL BE O.K.....IT WILL NEVER DIE IF I HAVE SOMETHIN TO DO WITH IT...


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

lowriding is dead im gonna agree with chuck to many closed minded fools in this hobby yes hobby. look at hot rodding when boyd came to the scene people hated it slowly everyone progressed to that. same goes with lowrding but no progression when someone puts 13s on a jetta they hate how can lowridng grow if there is no cars. i really hope there is some big changes in teh next few years but the way things look im saying its dead


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:24 PM~13180640
> *Well when the engine dies....you gotta rebuild it right.....Its Fuking sad noone wants to give Props for LRM for sparking all of us to unite
> 
> thats why were having such problems....no shows=no unity
> ...


layitlow provides plenty of unity 


but theres too much internet bangin going on for the unity to exist and before ya'll say it 


i dont e bang jokes and cracks and fucking with people its all entertainment and for fun its not to make offense or enemy's its like friends i crack on my friends all the time they crack right back 


some people just have no sense of humor on here because theyr too busy trying to be hard asses because thats what they think theyr suppose to be thats what the perceive lowriders as


and that part of the problem as well is what others see us as and what is promoted 

AND YES NEGATIVE LIFESTYLE IS SUPPORTED AND IN FACT GLAMORIZED IN LOWRIDING


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Mar 4 2009, 04:25 PM~13180652
> *WHERE THE FUCK YOU THINK HOPPERS CAME FROM...?...HUH...I THINK THEY CAME FROM LOWRIDERZ...RIGHT...NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND DUMB FUCKZ..IT HAS JUST EVOLVED TO THAT ...MAN YOU GUYZ AND YOUR DUMB FUCKIN THEORIES PISS ME OFF...YEAH WE ALL CALL THEM HOPPERZ WHEN I WANNA CAR THAT HOPS I SAY I WANNA BUILD A HOPPER BUT IT IS STILL A FUCKIN LOWRIDER...
> *


this isnt a lowrider anymore then my minitruck is


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 04:29 PM~13180702
> *layitlow provides plenty of unity
> but theres too much internet bangin  going on for the unity to exist  and before ya'll say it
> i dont e bang  jokes and cracks and fucking with people  its all entertainment  and for fun  its not to make offense or enemy's  its like friends  i crack on my friends all the time  they crack right back
> ...


I agree 100%. I sure as hell ain't no Ice Cube rollin' in a '64
As for the e-bangin' yea mofos wanna be all hard and shit when they don't understand and/or don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 4 2009, 04:34 PM~13180754
> *I agree 100%. I sure as hell ain't no Ice Cube rollin' in a '64
> As for the e-bangin' yea mofos wanna be all hard and shit when they don't understand and/or don't have a sense of humor.
> 
> *



ill fucking kill you for that shit :angry:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Layitlow in my opinion is secondary when it comes to unity.....

Unity cannot truly be achieved by a website, its all about human interactions....this is why Mr. Lopez was so successful.....He had this shit figured out at the right time....

At shows you can talk to all kinds of diffenent people in person and get some new ideas....I've made far more friends at shows then on the internet.......

We are living in very challenging and changing times and maybe your right chuck......we'll see


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 03:38 PM~13180117
> *You heard it here first!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful fuckin man! And so true! Yes boys, this was a quote from the legendary John D. Monster of thr mighty mighty LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB.... so suckit!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:38 PM~13180812
> *Layitlow in my opinion is secondary when it comes to unity.....
> 
> Unity cannot truly be achieved by a website, its all about human interactions....this is why Mr. Lopez was so successful.....He had this shit figured out at the right time....
> ...



the social interaction isnt the same thats for sure the bonds not as close. but people are becoming more and more withdrawn from society. 
layitlow is a jump off to picnics and other organized events where the social interactions can actually happen


IF WE MAKE IT THAT 

unfortunatly to many people trying to be hard or being overly sensitive for nothing


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:42 PM~13180861
> *the social interaction isnt the same thats for sure the bonds not as close. but people are becoming more and more withdrawn from society.
> layitlow is a jump off to picnics and other organized events where the social interactions can actually happen
> IF WE MAKE IT THAT
> ...


Agreed....

And your made a great point in earlier, violence is a major isssue with Lowriden.....how soon we forget the shootouts in Vegas.....and other places I wont mention....its a fuckin shame too....All these negative things have lead us here to this thread......Just think how strong we'd be if we had the 

Unity
Shows
Internet
and a better image......

This will never happen... lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:48 PM~13180955
> *Agreed....
> 
> And your made a great point in earlier, violence is a major isssue with Lowriden.....how soon we forget the shootouts in Vegas.....and other places I wont mention....its a fuckin shame too...Just think how strong we'd be if we had the
> ...



naw it wont 

because the image affects the shows and the shows affects the unity


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

And I wish people would stop blaming big fucking wheels....
The most famous lowrider was busted out on Cragers..."Gypsy Rose"

Wire wheels vs Big wheels are yet another issue......all itself

Fuckin Chinas....


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:48 PM~13180955
> *Agreed....
> 
> And your made a great point in earlier, violence is a major isssue with Lowriden.....how soon we forget the shootouts in Vegas.....and other places I wont mention....its a fuckin shame too....All these negative things have lead us here to this thread......Just think how strong we'd be if we had the
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:55 PM~13181050
> *And I wish people would stop blaming big fucking wheels....
> The most famous lowrider was busted out on Cragers..."Gypsy Rose"
> 
> ...



well know i myself like big wheels as long as ya tuck your nutz


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steady MoN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:55 PM~13181050
> *And I wish people would stop blaming big fucking wheels....
> The most famous lowrider was busted out on Cragers..."Gypsy Rose"
> 
> ...


Wires weren't in the lowriding seen yet, they were some made , just being used yet.

And I'm sure the Cragers were 14's so that wasn't that big. And we still got shit for having them small wheels. I think 13's didnt come in till the late 70's and they were Zeniths.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 4 2009, 08:27 AM~13175987
> *Hell no it aint gonna ever die.  I got 3 sons right now...the weak will drop off.. but this shit been going strong too long.. thats like saying hot rodding will die off.. it aint gonna happen.
> *


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Mar 2 2009, 07:21 PM~13157082
> *i dont think its dieing but alot of young cats watch fast n furious and think thats the cool thing to do but in about 5 years that shit will die out but lo riding will always be around. and also we have to stop the hatting on one another hating on wat someone else has and wat u dont have
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 01:27 PM~13179423
> *I hope it does die, so all you white mother fuckers will leave and go to the next
> IN THING.  And get rid all of you slim shaddys and *******.
> 
> ...


What are you saying Homie white guys can't be in lowriding :0


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

What ever happened to the Lowrider Unions?
they used to have a voice....have these Unions been silenced?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 02:26 PM~13180023
> *Chuc is right- this is the most retarded statement ever on here.  You can hate on us WHITE people-- but we contribute to alot in Lowriding. Look at all the parts we buy--
> YOU DONT THINK THAT DOESNT HELP KEEP THINGS ALIVE?
> Look at all the WHITEBOY BUILT VEHICLES-- you dont think that doesnt keep things alive?
> ...


well put Homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 4 2009, 04:14 PM~13181310
> *well put Homie
> *


Im glad you thought so. Its a shame that there are still people that dont wanna admit and agree with what I have said


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^^You did make a great post...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 4 2009, 04:40 PM~13181575
> *^^^^^You did make a great post...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

UNITY


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 4 2009, 05:16 PM~13181954
> *UNITY
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 05:39 PM~13181566
> *Im glad you thought so. Its a shame that there are still people that dont wanna admit and agree with what I have said
> *


your a hater and denver sucks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:28 PM~13182089
> *your a hater and denver sucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 06:30 PM~13182103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you laughing at me punk :angry: :guns:

dont make me go down to playground and make another video


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah see he left


he knows wasup


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

It's not dead. Just weeding out the rappers , rich kids , and no heart having foolz.. I like to ride low and slow. has nothing to do with a fad or to be cool.. And could care less if my passenger seat , left wing driver, or switch man is white , black, yellow , or red. Now if they are polka dotted I might say something.. :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:30 PM~13182109
> *you laughing at me punk  :angry: :guns:
> 
> dont make me go down to playground and make another video
> *


HURRY UP- my Curfew is at 8 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 06:32 PM~13182138
> *It's not dead. Just weeding out the rappers , rich kids , and no heart having foolz.. I like to ride low and slow. has nothing to do with a fad or to be cool.. And could care less if my passenger seat , left wing driver, or switch man is white , black, yellow , or red. Now if they are polka dotted I might say something.. :cheesy:
> *


you got no choice but to ride low and slow car cant handle that kinda weight


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:30 PM~13182109
> *you laughing at me punk  :angry: :guns:
> 
> dont make me go down to playground and make another video
> *


That vid was some funny shit Homie :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 06:32 PM~13182141
> *HURRY UP- my Curfew is at 8 :biggrin:
> *


so you wanna ROll bROther cause i can damn sure ROck your world like your names ROdney you better gROw a few inches before you try and ROw this boat squash you like a ROach ROb your ass like a ROcking horse feel chucks ROar


RO-setta stone ROach ROad
ROadbed ROadless ROadmaker ROadside
ROadstead ROadster ROadway ROam


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 4 2009, 06:35 PM~13182170
> *That vid was some funny shit Homie :biggrin:
> *


thats what its all about


i do wish candimann to be infected with vaginal hemoroids the size of basketballs tho


but other then that everything i say is for shits n grins :cheesy: 

i had to ruin this topic you fools were being way to serious


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:33 PM~13182149
> *you got no choice but to ride low and slow  car cant handle that kinda weight
> *


hey fat folks gota ride fool!!!!!!!! put some 13z on it and throw them sparks for the haters!!!! Old lead sled days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:38 PM~13182197
> *so you wanna ROll bROther   cause i can damn sure ROck your world like your names ROdney  you better gROw a few inches before you try and ROw this boat squash you like a ROach ROb your ass like a ROcking horse   feel chucks ROar
> RO-setta stone  ROach   ROad
> ROadbed  ROadless  ROadmaker  ROadside
> ...



You are my favorite piece of white trash by far-- and Im pROud to have you as a friend :biggrin:
tROuble maker :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:39 PM~13182225
> *thats what its all about
> i do wish candimann to be infected with vaginal hemoroids the size of basketballs tho
> but other then that  everything i say is for shits n grins  :cheesy:
> ...


thats why I'm getting air ride. Hydrolics hurt my vaginia when we ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 06:40 PM~13182241
> *You are my favorite piece of white trash by far-- and Im pROud to have you as a friend :biggrin:
> *



your mother


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 06:42 PM~13182259
> *thats why I'm getting air ride. Hydrolics hurt my vaginia when we ride.. :biggrin:
> *


air aint no better if it isnt setup right


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:42 PM~13182260
> *your mother
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 06:44 PM~13182288
> *:biggrin:
> *


may the flying spaghetti monster bless you with many good things 

RAmen


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 05:42 PM~13182259
> *thats why I'm getting air ride. Hydrolics hurt my vaginia when we ride.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Bags are for **** :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 4 2009, 06:46 PM~13182306
> *:biggrin: Bags are for **** :biggrin:
> *


juice is for babys


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:45 PM~13182303
> *may the flying spaghetti monster bless you with many good things
> 
> RAmen
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:49 PM~13182346
> *juice is for babys
> *


Juice makes the girls loose


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 06:52 PM~13182379
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 4 2009, 06:54 PM~13182409
> *Juice makes the girls loose
> *


well its a good thing i have a penis for that then :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13182443
> *well its a good thing i have a penis for that then  :cheesy:
> *


I dare you to post it!!!!!!!! i double dare you. or are you yellaaaaaa....... :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> Sorry dude , its just the way I feel. Ive been into this even before I had a car. And that's was back in 75. We went threw a lot of racism on us back then, called ******** and taking shit for our little tires and rims. Laughing at us for chain steering wheels and bouncing cars and wild paint jobs.
> 
> And now just because the white people want part of this , where we had to go threw the races BS , the doors we had to open to get respect, they want to run threw that open door.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 01:27 PM~13179423
> *I hope it does die, so all you white mother fuckers will leave and go to the next
> IN THING.  And get rid all of you slim shaddys and *******.
> 
> ...



This is ONE reason why Lowriding has a bad Image; Narrow minded dumb fucks who open their mouths and shit falls out :barf: who gives a fuck what color the guy building the low low is. You think you invented the shit ("Cause we who know it as a way of life and not a fad or business can enjoy it again") Let the white guy the black guy and the chino build his ride who gives a fuck! Open ur weak little mind, stop hating. The more involvement the better for the lowriding movement. . . .We can't teach our kids that only hispanics can have lowriders, NO ONE ELSE! Thats a rule set forth by lowrider father/ founder /inventor lopez's 62!
C'mon think about it!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Mar 5 2009, 12:09 AM~13186131
> *It was never yours in the first place go to jalopy journal .com theres tapes from 1957 [before they were called lowriders] custom car shows with white kids in lowerd cars with body mods fancy paint custom interiors and real spoked daytons ,oh yeah your prized dayton  wheals are originaly a british wheal company [white people] and the first car to have hydrolics was in 1955 a 1955 citrone a french car [ white people] Henrey Ford invented the car a white person and cruzin the blvd belongs to all people this is america if you want only mexicans to be involved in somthing go to mexico and dont let any other race in your country. check the real history all this is fact
> *


Henry Ford DID NOT invent the car. :uh: He just perfected the assembly line and brought cars to the masses.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 5 2009, 01:49 PM~13182346
> *juice is for babys
> *


bags are for shopping not hopping :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 6 2009, 01:05 PM~13202011
> *bags are for shopping not hopping :biggrin:
> *



Thats a new one--- :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 6 2009, 01:05 PM~13202011
> *bags are for shopping not hopping :biggrin:
> *


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Im truly tired of cats always talking that dead bullshit. Lowriding has always been a street thing. A scoop up the fam and homies a little BQ and chill at the park thang. A blvd, street, or avenue thang. A show thang. A super show thang. A perfect score thang. A get your game up thang. A get your frame up thang. A pull up or shut up thang. A let it swang thang. A lowrider hall of fame thang. A blown brains thang. A coup thang. A ragtop thang. A candy hard top, and graphic done by the doc thang. A 13" inch thang. A supreme thang. A all stars vs the dream team thang. A premium sports way. A Lay or play thang. A crager ss. A fest dedicated to the best thang. A 100 spoke D's and Z's thang. A king of streets,young freaks,and alittle ol skool beat thang. A gates thang. A Gm and a Ford thang. A Fleetline with a oldies plaque. 2 switches front to back thang. A coil over or under. La in the summer thang. A shaw thing. 3 wheeling on the wall thing. A no flaw thing. A keeping it og thang. A candy with chrome panties thang. A bumper kit thang. A Ragtop Ralph thang. A gangsta dream Thang.( Santana).A Stanly staton thang. A lifestyle thang. A Pomona swap meet thang. A obsession. A keep em guessing thang. A Back yard boogie thang. A Black,white,Japanese and Mexican. A finish product from Bow Tie Connection thang. A 60's impala white as snow. A Majestic plaque blazin the back window thang. A individual thing. A clean is what you bring thang.A Four year dream. Rep where you from. When you done you done. Thang!

Lowriding aint never gonna die. You ask why? Because of you and I!!!!

I will end with this. Lowriding has 1 rule. *YOUR CAR IS CLEAN*. And you doing the dam thing!!!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13203731
> *Im truly tired of cats always talking that dead bullshit. Lowriding has always been a street thing. A scoop up the fam and homies a little BQ and chill at the park thang. A blvd, street, or avenue thang. A show thang. A super show thang. A perfect score thang. A get your game up thang. A get your frame up thang. A pull up or shut up thang. A let it swang thang. A lowrider hall of fame thang. A blown brains thang. A coup thang. A ragtop thang. A candy hard top, and graphic done by the doc thang.  A 13" inch thang. A supreme thang. A all stars vs the dream team thang. A premium sports way. A Lay or play thang. A crager ss. A fest dedicated to the best thang. A 100 spoke D's and Z's thang. A king of streets,young freaks,and alittle ol skool beat thang. A gates thang. A Gm and a Ford thang. A Fleetline with a oldies plaque. 2 switches front to back thang. A coil over or under. La in the summer thang. A shaw thing. 3 wheeling on the wall thing. A no flaw thing. A keeping it og thang. A candy with chrome panties thang. A bumper kit thang. A Ragtop Ralph thang. A gangsta dream Thang.( Santana).A Stanly staton thang. A lifestyle thang. A Pomona swap meet thang. A obsession. A keep em guessing thang. A Back yard boogie thang. A Black,white,Japanese and Mexican. A finish product from Bow Tie Connection thang. A 60's impala white as snow. A Majestic plaque blazin the back window thang. A individual thing. A clean is what you bring thang.A Four year dream. Rep where you from. When you done you done. Thang!
> 
> Lowriding aint never gonna die. You ask why? Because of you and I!!!!
> ...



*AMEN....................Thats some poetic justice for your ass.*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13182355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is proof that it will never die


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 03:49 PM~13180236
> *It's like saying the Midwest, East Coast, Europe, Asia, and wherever else can't lowride.  It's like saying girls can't lowride.  Or whatever example....Fuckin pointless.  That's the biggest problem with lowriders - everybody wants all these rules, as if the niche wasn't small enough already.  Do people want it segregated to only a certain color people in only certain cities?  Then it will surely die. :uh:
> *



yeah homie,soon it will be like people are sayin pretty much you aint a rider if youre too tall or not fat enough.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: how many members does layitlow have?


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 02:51 PM~13155134
> *where are you from?  THe furthur you get away from the west coast, the less you will find whats involved with Lowriding, especially parts.
> The tires are going away because they weren't originally made for Lolow's/Daytons, but for old school race cars. So they were widely ordered on a constant basis.  The only way it seems that the wheels we need to keep being made is if a company like Dayton or Zenith start to make them on their own(which i have no idea why they aren't!)    -But if orders in general slow down on the orders of Lolow wheels etc go down, then like any company, they just stop making them.
> Alot of peeps that used to Lowride dropped out for what ever the trend became at the new time. Like how now, you might see alot of 60's Impala's or pretty much ANY car in general that Lowriders love to ride, now are rollin around with 22's and crap like that.    -So in the end, its only alive because of the REAL TRUE Lowriders that have this in their blood.
> ...


Well said Otis :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

This thread got thangy.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2009, 03:58 PM~13203731
> *Im truly tired of cats always talking that dead bullshit. Lowriding has always been a street thing. A scoop up the fam and homies a little BQ and chill at the park thang. A blvd, street, or avenue thang. A show thang. A super show thang. A perfect score thang. A get your game up thang. A get your frame up thang. A pull up or shut up thang. A let it swang thang. A lowrider hall of fame thang. A blown brains thang. A coup thang. A ragtop thang. A candy hard top, and graphic done by the doc thang.  A 13" inch thang. A supreme thang. A all stars vs the dream team thang. A premium sports way. A Lay or play thang. A crager ss. A fest dedicated to the best thang. A 100 spoke D's and Z's thang. A king of streets,young freaks,and alittle ol skool beat thang. A gates thang. A Gm and a Ford thang. A Fleetline with a oldies plaque. 2 switches front to back thang. A coil over or under. La in the summer thang. A shaw thing. 3 wheeling on the wall thing. A no flaw thing. A keeping it og thang. A candy with chrome panties thang. A bumper kit thang. A Ragtop Ralph thang. A gangsta dream Thang.( Santana).A Stanly staton thang. A lifestyle thang. A Pomona swap meet thang. A obsession. A keep em guessing thang. A Back yard boogie thang. A Black,white,Japanese and Mexican. A finish product from Bow Tie Connection thang. A 60's impala white as snow. A Majestic plaque blazin the back window thang. A individual thing. A clean is what you bring thang.A Four year dream. Rep where you from. When you done you done. Thang!
> 
> Lowriding aint never gonna die. You ask why? Because of you and I!!!!
> ...


X1000 I like the way you put it illstorm!!!  

If you think its dying...... then you didnt see the over 700 Lo Lo's at the Phoenix LRM Show!!! The Chrome Thang, the Ladies Thang, The Car Club Thang...... Hell, you all know what I mean!!!! We Aint Goin Nowhere!!!! Peace! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 7 2009, 03:29 PM~13210739
> *X1000 I like the way you put it illstorm!!!
> 
> If you think its dying...... then you didnt see the over 700 Lo Lo's at the Phoenix LRM Show!!! The Chrome Thang, the Ladies Thang, The Car Club Thang...... Hell, you all know what I mean!!!! We Aint Goin Nowhere!!!! Peace! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THE BIG WHEELS KILLING IT!!! FROM NEWBIES TO TRAINING DAY MOFOS TO FADDERS WHAT EVER IT MAY BE YOU WAS ONE AT SOMETIME....PASSDOWNER OR WHAT EVER, 90S MINI,EUROERS.... THEN YOU BECAME KNOWLEDGABLE, JUMPED INTO A COUPLE OF CLUBS BEFORE SETTLING AND BECAME AN OG....

ALL THE MAINSTREAM TIRE AND WHEEL SHOPS DONT SALE OR FUCK WITH LOWRIDER WHEELS.....
ONCE THE WHEELS WENT OUT...THE TIRES WITH THEM...YOU COULD GO TO DISCOUNT TIRES AND THEY PULL OUT THERE CATALOGS, YOU HAD DAYTONS, MCLEANS, ROADSTERS, CROWN, LA WIRE,OG WIRE, TRU SPOKES ETC...IN ABBUNDANCE ON THE SHOW FLOOR!!!!! THE MARKET IS NOW FLOODED WITH BIG WHEELS. ITS 100XXXS EASIER TO BUILD A DONK NOW THAN A FULL CUSTOM LOWRIDER....ALL THE PARTS ARE AVAILABLE AND "ADVERTISED" WORLD WIDE.

THATS A BIG PROBLEM..ALOT OF NON INTERWEBS MOFOS IN THIS WORLD THAT CANT OR DONT KNOW WHERE TO EVEN START LOOKING.... UNTIL THE INDUSTRY STARTS MARKETING THEM SELVES AGAIN LIKE THEY USED TO AND PUTTING THIER PRODUCTS WHERE THEY ARE AVAILABLE LOCALLY IF NOT IT WILL CONTINUE TO BE SLOWLY DRIVEN IN THE SLOW LANE BY THE HARDCORES....


EVEN CANDY PAINT IS STARTING TO BE THA THANG OF THE PAST...WITH MORE TRADITIONAL PAINT SCHEMES.... BACK WHEN EVERYTHING WAS CANDIED,PATTERNED AND FLAKED, FULL CUSTOM INTERIORS BEING REPLACE BY STOCK!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

As long as we keep these plaques flying. This lifestyle aint never dieing. I keep much love for the solo's and the clubs. And a middle finger up for them dudes on dubs!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 7 2009, 05:29 PM~13210739
> *X1000 I like the way you put it illstorm!!!
> 
> If you think its dying...... then you didnt see the over 700 Lo Lo's at the Phoenix LRM Show!!! The Chrome Thang, the Ladies Thang, The Car Club Thang...... Hell, you all know what I mean!!!! We Aint Goin Nowhere!!!! Peace! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU BOTTLE NOSE YOUR EVENTS.... THOSE WHO WANT TO PARTICIPATE COME FROM FAR AND NEAR...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 7 2009, 04:38 PM~13211214
> *As long as we keep these plaques flying. This lifestyle aint never dieing. I keep much love for the solo's and the clubs. And a middle finger up for them dudes on dubs!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 7 2009, 06:38 PM~13211214
> *As long as we keep these plaques flying. This lifestyle aint never dieing. I keep much love for the solo's and the clubs. And a middle finger up for them dudes on dubs!!!
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 7 2009, 03:38 PM~13211214
> *As long as we keep these plaques flying. This lifestyle aint never dieing. I keep much love for the solo's and the clubs. And a middle finger up for them dudes on dubs!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## asphlat dancin 59 (Feb 6, 2009)

just cause it ain't hyped out doesn't mean its dead. lowriding will never die.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2009, 03:58 PM~13203731
> *Im truly tired of cats always talking that dead bullshit. Lowriding has always been a street thing. A scoop up the fam and homies a little BQ and chill at the park thang. A blvd, street, or avenue thang. A show thang. A super show thang. A perfect score thang. A get your game up thang. A get your frame up thang. A pull up or shut up thang. A let it swang thang. A lowrider hall of fame thang. A blown brains thang. A coup thang. A ragtop thang. A candy hard top, and graphic done by the doc thang.  A 13" inch thang. A supreme thang. A all stars vs the dream team thang. A premium sports way. A Lay or play thang. A crager ss. A fest dedicated to the best thang. A 100 spoke D's and Z's thang. A king of streets,young freaks,and alittle ol skool beat thang. A gates thang. A Gm and a Ford thang. A Fleetline with a oldies plaque. 2 switches front to back thang. A coil over or under. La in the summer thang. A shaw thing. 3 wheeling on the wall thing. A no flaw thing. A keeping it og thang. A candy with chrome panties thang. A bumper kit thang. A Ragtop Ralph thang. A gangsta dream Thang.( Santana).A Stanly staton thang. A lifestyle thang. A Pomona swap meet thang. A obsession. A keep em guessing thang. A Back yard boogie thang. A Black,white,Japanese and Mexican. A finish product from Bow Tie Connection thang. A 60's impala white as snow. A Majestic plaque blazin the back window thang. A individual thing. A clean is what you bring thang.A Four year dream. Rep where you from. When you done you done. Thang!
> 
> Lowriding aint never gonna die. You ask why? Because of you and I!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 7 2009, 04:38 PM~13211214
> *As long as we keep these plaques flying. This lifestyle aint never dieing. I keep much love for the solo's and the clubs. And a middle finger up for them dudes on dubs!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 2 2009, 11:39 PM~13159652
> *traditional lowriding is dying and will be dead in the next 10 years
> there will still be traditional cars and clubs out there preestablished and prebuilt  and maybe getting make overs and redone  but that will die off slowly too
> 
> ...



my car doesnt have any of that and you called it a piece of shit, amongst other things :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 04:06 PM~13179821
> *How 'bout you take back Taco Bell.  That shit sucks.  And let lowriders lowride, regardless of color.
> *



actually, taco bell was started by ken bell, an american, and former marine.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 4 2009, 04:26 PM~13180023
> *Chuc is right- this is the most retarded statement ever on here.  You can hate on us WHITE people-- but we contribute to alot in Lowriding. Look at all the parts we buy--
> YOU DONT THINK THAT DOESNT HELP KEEP THINGS ALIVE?
> Look at all the WHITEBOY BUILT VEHICLES-- you dont think that doesnt keep things alive?
> ...


you forgot bryan levesque, first guy to ever roll a truck over at the 99 vegas nationals.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 04:31 PM~13180060
> *garys white as well  aka layitlow    :cheesy:  hes brought alot of people black white and mexican together over the past 7 years
> *


cant argue with that


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 4 2009, 04:38 PM~13180117
> *You heard it here first!!!
> 
> 
> ...



archie almost got beat up for that shirt lol.


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

MAN THIS TOPIC FUCKIN PISSES ME OFF I GOTTA GET OUTTA HERE....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 9 2009, 01:33 PM~13224702
> *actually, taco bell was started by ken bell, an american, and former marine.
> *


Somehow you missed the sarcasm.


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

This fuckin TOPIC is DEAD ! :banghead:


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

still kicking 3 in the midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lowriding will never dye. It will cycle back...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 02:51 PM~13155134
> *where are you from?  THe furthur you get away from the west coast, the less you will find whats involved with Lowriding, especially parts.
> The tires are going away because they weren't originally made for Lolow's/Daytons, but for old school race cars. So they were widely ordered on a constant basis.  The only way it seems that the wheels we need to keep being made is if a company like Dayton or Zenith start to make them on their own(which i have no idea why they aren't!)    -But if orders in general slow down on the orders of Lolow wheels etc go down, then like any company, they just stop making them.
> Alot of peeps that used to Lowride dropped out for what ever the trend became at the new time. Like how now, you might see alot of 60's Impala's or pretty much ANY car in general that Lowriders love to ride, now are rollin around with 22's and crap like that.    -So in the end, its only alive because of the REAL TRUE Lowriders that have this in their blood.
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13171630
> *people cant continue to think like this and ignore the issue at hand. just because you personally will never stop lowriding, we are a dying breed. everyone needs to contribute to the cause in a positive way.
> *


I believe the best way to contribute is by... putting these fuckin cars on the road! and inspire the youngsters to wanna hit a switch when they grow up


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13331375
> *I believe the best way to contribute is by... putting these fuckin cars on the road! and inspire the youngsters to wanna hit a switch when they grow up
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13331375
> *I believe the best way to contribute is by... putting these fuckin cars on the road! and inspire the youngsters to wanna hit a switch when they grow up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X10

As I've said before it's lowriding, not low parking or low car showing.. Too many people hating. Got have this got, got have that. All you need is a clean ride with some nice wheels (13/14's) and cruise your shit. People who build show only cars are a different breed of lowrider.. Not hating but in order to keep this thing going, gotten have the people rolling on the streets... 

Lowriding will never die but if things don't change it will never grow...


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I've heard this before "Low riding is dead" in the mid 80's when everybody and there mom wanted a mini truck. And then NWA videos showed low's and suddenly everybody and there mom wanted and a low. It will only die for those who want it to die. Me, I don't care what people say, "its dead" I will be only person rolling a low. If you think its dead you shouldn't be rolling anyway. Do people say "hot rodding" is dead?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13331571
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: X10
> 
> As I've said before it's lowriding, not low parking or low car showing.. Too many people hating. Got have this got, got have that. All you need is a clean ride with some nice wheels (13/14's) and cruise your shit. People who build show only cars are a different breed of lowrider.. Not hating but in order to keep this thing going,  gotten have the people rolling on the streets...
> ...


Nothing nicer than the sight of a clean car, seeing the k-off spinning, cruising down the street :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 19 2009, 11:04 PM~13334054
> *I've heard this before "Low riding is dead" in the mid 80's when everybody and there mom wanted a mini truck. And then NWA videos showed low's and suddenly everybody and there mom wanted and a low. It will only die for those who want it to die. Me, I don't care what people say, "its dead" I will be only person rolling a low. If you think its dead you shouldn't be rolling anyway. Do people say "hot rodding" is dead?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

for those that call this a hobby or a trend are so wrong because this is our lifestyle. Just come to So Cal on any weekend and see for your self. Lowriding will necver die there is to many of us OGs that will keep it alive.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lukedogg98_@Mar 18 2009, 07:13 PM~13319223
> *Lowriding will never dye.  It will cycle back...
> *


but please tell me ricers will die soon it just gives custom cars a bad name....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13331571
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: X10
> 
> As I've said before it's lowriding, not low parking or low car showing.. Too many people hating. Got have this got, got have that. All you need is a clean ride with some nice wheels (13/14's) and cruise your shit. People who build show only cars are a different breed of lowrider.. Not hating but in order to keep this thing going,  gotten have the people rolling on the streets...
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13331375
> *I believe the best way to contribute is by... putting these fuckin cars on the road! and inspire the youngsters to wanna hit a switch when they grow up
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 20 2009, 12:36 PM~13337847
> *for those that call this a hobby or a trend are so wrong because this is our lifestyle.  Just come to So Cal on any weekend and see for your self.  Lowriding will necver die there is to many of us OGs that will keep it alive.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

nothing dies unless you let it


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 01:27 PM~13179423
> *I hope it does die, so all you white mother fuckers will leave and go to the next
> IN THING.  And get rid all of you slim shaddys and *******.
> 
> ...


waaaaaaaaaaaaaa boo hoo waaaaaaaaaaaa sombody took lowriding away from me snivel snivel my whole life style is ruined no more sitten at the park eating free bbq no more saving up my left over welfare money for some china spokes no more cruising shotgun up and down the block in my homeboys ride damn white people had go and ruin it for me. my whole lifestyle is destroyed. i can remember when the first mexican put rocks in his trunk to make the first lowrider and the rest of the mexicans copied him to make it a lifestyle now these stupid white people try to sell hydrolics and daytons and candy paint products and try to make it a fucking bizz we need to go back to the days whene there were no uuuum .......fuckin white people ruin the whole fuckin thing.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 20 2009, 05:19 PM~13340260
> *nothing dies unless you let it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YUP


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Picture of lowriding 35 years ago.








Picture lowriding today.

Humm, I don't think it's going anywhere. Only for those who say it is, don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 9 2009, 11:40 AM~13224746
> *you forgot bryan levesque, first guy to ever roll a truck over at the 99 vegas nationals.
> *


Im my post you quoted I said THE LIST COULD GO ON AND ON-- 

meanin there are plenty of whiteboys out there doin alot of things for the sport- PAST AND PRESENT...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Mar 21 2009, 06:15 AM~13344327
> *waaaaaaaaaaaaaa boo hoo waaaaaaaaaaaa sombody took lowriding away from me snivel snivel my whole life style is ruined no more sitten at the park eating  free bbq no more saving up my left over welfare money for some china spokes no more cruising shotgun up and down the block in my homeboys ride damn white people had go and ruin it for me. my whole lifestyle is destroyed. i can remember when the first mexican put rocks in his trunk to make the first lowrider and the rest of the mexicans copied him to make it a lifestyle now these stupid white people try to sell hydrolics and daytons  and candy paint products and try to make it  a fucking bizz we need to go back to the days whene there were no uuuum .......fuckin white people ruin the whole fuckin thing.
> *



Now this was a post worth readin and gettin a good laugh at. :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 21 2009, 11:03 AM~13345843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Mar 21 2009, 06:15 AM~13344327
> *waaaaaaaaaaaaaa boo hoo waaaaaaaaaaaa sombody took lowriding away from me snivel snivel my whole life style is ruined no more sitten at the park eating  free bbq no more saving up my left over welfare money for some china spokes no more cruising shotgun up and down the block in my homeboys ride damn white people had go and ruin it for me. my whole lifestyle is destroyed. i can remember when the first mexican put rocks in his trunk to make the first lowrider and the rest of the mexicans copied him to make it a lifestyle now these stupid white people try to sell hydrolics and daytons  and candy paint products and try to make it  a fucking bizz we need to go back to the days whene there were no uuuum .......fuckin white people ruin the whole fuckin thing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 21 2009, 11:03 AM~13345843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LOWRIDING IS IN MY DNA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

SAN JO HAD A LOT OF LOW RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS BACK IN THE DAYS BUT WHEN THE HOUSING MARKET WENT SKY HIGH IN THE BEGINNING OF THE 90'S , MANY CHICANOS AND MEXICAN FAMILIAS MOVED OUT TO THE VALLEY ( MODESTO, TRACY, VACAVILLE, TURLOCK, ETC.) BECAUSE THEY COULD NOT AFFORD RENTING OR BUYING A HOUSE IN SAN JO. NOW IN SAN JO , THERE IS REALLY NOTHING GOING ON, NO MORE LOW RIDER SHOWS , NO CRUISIN LIKE WE DID BACK IN THE 80'S. LOW RIDING IS STILL AROUND IN SAN JO BUT NOT AS STRONG BUT THE LOW RIDING COMMUNITY WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

its alive and kicking in my part of the world!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

just separates the men from the boyz


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

LOWRIDING WILL NEVER DIE IN MY WORLD :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHOEVER STARTED THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE SHOT,, !!!!!!!!!!!!!

:uh:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 4 2009, 01:11 PM~13179880
> *Is lowriding dying, or is it just weeding out the ones thats aren't true?
> *



:yes:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

im a lifer


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Mar 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13361602
> *im a lifer
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

if its still rolling in the midwest its FAR from dead  :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:29 PM~13180702
> *layitlow provides plenty of unity
> but theres too much internet bangin  going on for the unity to exist  and before ya'll say it
> i dont e bang  jokes and cracks and fucking with people   its all entertainment  and for fun  its not to make offense or enemy's  its like friends   i crack on my friends all the time  they crack right back
> ...


~REPENTANCE FILMS~ THE FIRST CLEAN LOWRIDER DVD'S EVER BEING MADE, BY ME. IN PRODUCTION STARTING NOW = 2009. THIS WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE TO HAPPEN IF IT WAS DEAD OR DYING. 

X2 IF ALSO PEOPLE THAT WEREN'T JUST TRYING TO BE HARD OR SEE A BUNCH OF NEGATIVE BS ON SCREEN WITH LOLOW'S, WEREN'T OUT THERE ITCHING TO SEE SOME SEXY LOWRIDERS FLASHING AND CRASHING SOME BUMPER. BUT AS A FACT, THERE ARE APPEARENT HUNDREDS ALREADY ASKING ME WHEN MY FIRST VOLUME IS DROPPING BEFORE I WAS EVEN READY TO. 

X3I'VE ALREADY GOT MAJOR OG'S IN THE LIFE ON FILM ALREADY, IM RECAPPING SUNDAY DRIVER*, GOT NEW RIDERS, BUILDERS, ETC ALL BEING PRODUCED FOR EVERBODY THAT WANTS TO KNOW ABOUT IT, THAT AINT ALREADY A-BOUT IT.

PEOPLE STILL COLLECT CHINA(DISHES) AND ROCKS AND CRAP THAT DONT DO NOTHIN BUT SIT. LOLOW'S POSE BETTER AND LOOK BETTER THAN ANY FEMALE EVER DID IN ANY MAGAZINE.(OKAY, MAYBE I WENT A BIT FAR WIT THAT ONE :biggrin: ) BUT LOWRIDING IS ALIVE. NEVER DYING.

GOD BLESS; LOWRIDERS :angel:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

NOPE NOT DYING , STILL ALIVE AND KICKING,as a matter of fact I wasted all my gas trying to find someone to hit switches on in the 90's found a couple once in a while ...but now there are many lowriders hittin switches in my hood ,I NEED TO GET MY GLASSHOUSE ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Shit, lowriding will never die, it has it's up's and down's but will allways be here.


----------



## LowDually (May 22, 2008)

I dont think it will die. It may be at a decline. But die completly? I dont think so. Me personally Im more of a MiniTrucker. Im in one of the bigger minitruck clubs. But I have alot of respect fro lowriders. I hear guys every so often in minitrucks say that they hate lowriders. I always tell them that if they hate lowriders, then they must hate mini trucks. That normally gets a blank stare. Then I have to tell them my opinion. Which to me is that a minitruck is mixture of a lowrider ( Adjustable suspension ) and Hotrods ( Shaved handles, lines, Etc etc ). Now I realise thats only my personal opinon. But I consider myself a custom car/truck person. I dont care if its a Lo Low, Minitruck, HotRod, or a 4x4. If its custom, clean, and someone has put some effort, money, and time in to it. I respect it for that. Im from Athens GA so I dont ever get to see any lowriders here. But I visit Cali alot, and I always have to smile everytime I do see one. I love them, and I hope it doesnt die. I have a CrewCab Duallie on air. Thats the truck that I have in my truck club. But Im slowly turning my daily ( 91 GMC Sonoma LB ) into a LoLow for several reasons. One being that you dont see them on the east coast that much, and its kindof my way of showing the Low Riders some love. Now Im sure some of you may say that as a mini trucker I shouldnt bother, or whatever. Thats fine, its your opinion. I still wana do it. Its custom, its different, and thats enough for me. 

Heres a pic of the duallie









And heres a pic of my Sonoma so far. 13"x7" 155/80/13


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

classics never die niether will lowriding true further east the harder it is but were like marines the few the proud tha cruiser (real cars are made of steel)


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

You know this mannnn


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@May 10 2009, 06:27 PM~13846257
> *Shit, lowriding will never die, it has it's up's and down's but will allways be here.
> *


It's alive up North


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

the only reason why lowriding is not more mainstream is because honestly the shit cost way too much for ppl.tons of ppl just arent willing to be as dedicated to their rides as we are.i have a hopper doin 60 on the bumper,anybody can go out there bye an import get some 18s, springs, and intake, bodykit and be done.but it takes real patience and dedication to bang your shit know that theirs a likely hood of it breaking and when it does your paying for it, ball joints,scracthing chrome, charging batteries,burning motors and busting pumpheads and fixing leaks all the time.now thats what im talkin about


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

lowriding will never die. it will just loose riders. but the ones that has been around lowriding their whole life will keep it real n continue to pass it on to their children etc.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@May 11 2009, 03:37 PM~13854632
> *lowriding will never die. it will just loose riders. but the ones that has been around lowriding their whole life will keep it real n continue to pass it on to their children etc.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 11 2009, 03:31 PM~13854568
> *the only reason why lowriding is not more mainstream is because honestly the shit cost way too much for ppl.tons of ppl just arent willing to be as dedicated to their rides as we are.i have a hopper doin 60 on the bumper,anybody can go out there bye an import get some 18s, springs, and intake, bodykit and be done.but it takes real patience and dedication to bang your shit know that theirs a likely hood of it breaking and when it does your paying for it, ball joints,scracthing chrome, charging batteries,burning motors and busting pumpheads and fixing leaks all the time.now thats what im talkin about
> *


I broke somthing almost everytime i went out last summer :cheesy: I think i enjoy working on it as much as Rollin it  invite a few Homies over have a BBQ and a few drinks and make a day of it :biggrin: i agree with you alot of guys get out cause the can't maintain there rides and can't afford to be paying all the time


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

JUST ''TESTING THE WATERS'' :biggrin:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Lowriding is like an accent. With time and distance its altered farther away from originality. Now we have donks, tuners, bagged mini trucks...With the many ppl and many faces we have many styles. We are have unique ideas. Thats how lowriding came to be. Somebody had to shoot away from the original daily driver, customize, do their own lil thing. Im very thankfull for. And knowing this I respect what others have done to their rides. As long as they got it in their heart its all good to me. 

I never get to see Original lowriders here in Richmond VA. I have a passion for cars that Will never die(i know cuz my pops is 62 and he loves em haha) and i have always been a BIG fan of 58-64 impalas. I plan on building my first Original style lowroder, with 13x7s and white walls, this year. I hope to get to know alot of you and learn as well.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 2 2009, 09:39 PM~13159652
> *traditional lowriding is dying and will be dead in the next 10 years
> there will still be traditional cars and clubs out there preestablished and prebuilt  and maybe getting make overs and redone  but that will die off slowly too
> 
> ...


I agree 100% on this..I grew up loving lowriders, and cars on vogues and gold Dayton's...I am also love the newer style with the bigger rims..This is the main problem I am having with a community that I once loved and was apart of , having owned and built a few lowriders... lowriders want to be accepted..but don't wan to accept any one else who has a different style car then they do..ie the Big wheel ryders.....this type of hate and arrogance only turns people off..I thought I would never be at a point were I didn't want to own a lowrider or be apart of the culture..but the attitudes that I have seen and the amount of hate that our sport has shown to other car cultures has been a big turn off..I hope lowriding does not die..but if it does, its because of people who don't accept other styles of lowriders and only have closed minds as far as other car cultures go. 
All types of car cultures go through changes and evolve. Every generation adds there own take on the culture. You see this in hot rodding, mini trucking, even in the big wheel movement, when it used to be about Vogue's and Dayton's, and then cats started putting bigger wheels on those cars, it spawned a whole new generation of people to be involved in it then ever before. I see some car clubs like Nokturnal, Ballarz inc and swift..those are lowriders to me..but because of this attitude that allot of lowriders have, they say that they arnt. This type of attitude is turning a whole new generation of possible future lowriders off. Lowriding needs these youngsters to breath new life into the sport, just like other car cultures have. If they have their own take on lowridng then they should be supported. their will always be the cars that ride on 13 inch Dayton's juiced, that is the back bone of lowriding and will never change. But there is room for other types of lowriders, and if the culture does not embrace them, then there will be less and less low lows out there as some of us have already seen. There will be less and less car clubs starting up , and less and less youngsters dreaming about building there first lowrider.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 11 2009, 03:31 PM~13854568
> *the only reason why lowriding is not more mainstream is because honestly the shit cost way too much for ppl.tons of ppl just arent willing to be as dedicated to their rides as we are.i have a hopper doin 60 on the bumper,anybody can go out there bye an import get some 18s, springs, and intake, bodykit and be done.but it takes real patience and dedication to bang your shit know that theirs a likely hood of it breaking and when it does your paying for it, ball joints,scracthing chrome, charging batteries,burning motors and busting pumpheads and fixing leaks all the time.now thats what im talkin about
> *


agreed


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 11 2009, 03:50 PM~13854760
> *I broke somthing almost everytime i went out last summer  :cheesy:  I think i enjoy working on it as much as Rollin it   invite a few Homies over have a BBQ and a few drinks and make a day of it :biggrin:  i agree with you alot of guys get out cause the can't maintain there rides and can't afford to be paying all the time
> *



man listen when your gas hoppin up the main strip or 3 wheelin out front the movie theater its worth every penny.their ppl expressions are priceless


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 8 2009, 02:18 PM~14128618
> *man listen when your gas hoppin up the main strip or 3 wheelin out front the movie theater its worth every penny.their ppl expressions are priceless*


I was rollin with my cuzin the other day and i took a corner on three and the guy waiting to cross looked like he shit his pants and just started booking it!!! :0 fuck it was funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 9 2009, 03:18 PM~14141477
> *I was rollin with my cuzin the other day and i took a corner on three and the guy waiting to cross looked like he shit his pants and just started booking it!!! :0 fuck it was funny as hell :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: thats some funny shit i was chillin with my cousins boyfriend one day hit the switch and he thought a bomb was under the car


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 03:30 PM~14141598
> *:roflmao: thats some funny shit i was chillin with my cousins boyfriend one day hit the switch and he thought a bomb was under the car
> *


 :rofl: Thats funny Homie :biggrin: it never gets old i love freaking ppl out  
I was cruzin down main one day with the ass dropped and front lifted and this old timer pulls up and starts honking and yells over i think you need some shocks in the rear so i dumped the front and lifted the rear his expression was priceless


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

new lowrider movie coming to the big screen.

will be directed by brain grazer and written by the same guy that wrote Notorious.

will come out between now and 2012.

Lowriders the movie.

look it up.

cobra
waco tx.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 9 2009, 03:39 PM~14141681
> *:rofl: Thats funny Homie :biggrin: it never gets old i love freaking ppl out
> I was cruzin down main one day with the ass dropped and front lifted and this old timer pulls up and starts honking and yells over i think you need some shocks in the rear so i dumped the front and lifted the rear his expression was priceless
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:04 PM~13179794
> *Sorry dude , its just the way I feel.  Ive been into this even before I had a car. And that's was back in 75.  We went threw a lot of racism on us back then, called ******** and taking shit for our little tires and rims. Laughing at us for chain steering wheels and bouncing cars and wild paint jobs.
> 
> And now just because the white people want part of this , where we had to go threw the races BS , the doors we had to open to get respect,  they want to run threw that open door.
> ...


Well im Mexican and I STRONGLY DISAGREE with this comment.
Mexican and Blaccs may have been the 1st to lowride and the majority doing it bacc in the 70's and 80's, but there was whites and others sprinkled in as well!
Now true, some whit guys think cause the have a lolo, they gotta act a certain way(Mexican,like a cholo, Like a brotha, etc) but some Mexicans and blaccs do that shit too.
The fools that have got in and outta lowriding cause it was a trend or the "cool thing to do" were of all race's.
I do agree that alot of hites, and or people outside the hoods and Varrios would laught at lolo's bacc in the day, but think about it, in those days, times were different. people from outside the hood rarely came in and vice versa. This is a new day and time. Im only 30, and Ive sssen these changes take place out here in cali year after year!
I use to kinda feel the way you do, but something happend, I GREW UP AND OPENED MY EYES. There is a bigger world out there then your hood, or city. Take a look around before it passes you by.
just my .02


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 9 2009, 02:30 PM~14141598
> *:roflmao: thats some funny shit i was chillin with my cousins boyfriend one day hit the switch and he thought a bomb was under the car
> *


i had some hoodratz in my car and when i hit it they thought we had fallen through the steet :uh:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 12 2009, 01:27 PM~14172805
> *new lowrider movie coming to the big screen.
> 
> will be directed by brain grazer and written by the same guy that wrote Notorious.
> ...


I knew it was just a matter of time before some1 stole my idea....... :biggrin: I hope its not filmed like this one......


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 12 2009, 06:46 PM~14175421
> *I knew it was just a matter of time before some1 stole my idea....... :biggrin: I hope its not filmed like this one......
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that a real movie?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah actually its suppose to be a big budget film.

and wide release 

brain grazer is big time he did american gangster and a beautiful mind.

and he picked someone to write the movie that knows how to write instead of just throwing something together.

most of the time subjects like lowriding gets some dumb low budget guy and a low buget plot.

this will be good.

just hope they hurry.


----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

lowridin iz life!


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jun 13 2009, 07:23 AM~14178451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 12 2009, 02:20 PM~14173385
> *Well im Mexican and I STRONGLY DISAGREE with this comment.
> Mexican and Blaccs may have been the 1st to lowride and the majority doing it bacc in the 70's and 80's, but there was whites and others sprinkled in as well!
> Now true, some whit guys think cause the have a lolo, they gotta act a certain way(Mexican,like a cholo, Like a brotha, etc) but some Mexicans and blaccs do that shit too.
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 12 2009, 06:46 PM~14175421
> *I knew it was just a matter of time before some1 stole my idea....... :biggrin: I hope its not filmed like this one......
> 
> 
> ...


wow this one looks like it was made to fit the stereotypes


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jun 12 2009, 08:46 PM~14175421
> *I knew it was just a matter of time before some1 stole my idea....... :biggrin: I hope its not filmed like this one......
> 
> 
> ...



lol dude, its got frost in it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 21 2009, 01:07 PM~13345867
> *Im my post you quoted I said THE LIST COULD GO ON AND ON--
> 
> meanin there are plenty of whiteboys out there doin alot of things for the sport- PAST AND PRESENT...
> *


isnt that ironic?? :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah I own a copy of Lowrider Weekend. 1 of the worst movies ever made. ahahaha


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 12 2009, 02:20 PM~14173385
> *Well im Mexican and I STRONGLY DISAGREE with this comment.
> Mexican and Blaccs may have been the 1st to lowride and the majority doing it bacc in the 70's and 80's, but there was whites and others sprinkled in as well!
> Now true, some whit guys think cause the have a lolo, they gotta act a certain way(Mexican,like a cholo, Like a brotha, etc) but some Mexicans and blaccs do that shit too.
> ...


well said
:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 2 2009, 01:22 PM~13154539
> *I grew up in the 90's when lowriders we the thing ,, it was mainstream,, it was the thing to do,, people put 13's +(14's) on everything,, from traditionals, to euro's to even full sized trucks and s,u,vs,, now i know its died down,, and that natural i guess,, but for me i rolled on white walls cause it was also inexpensive,,  now there are no more companies making radial white walls,, so my question, is ,, is it all going away?? and i know u can get some 5.20's, but im talking about ''real riders''' cars that roll out of town,, and to work,  cars that are on the road daily..etc..
> *


_*" REAL RIDERS " U THINK THATS WHAT A REAL RIDER IS !!! I KNOW " I KNOW " ABOUT MABEY A FEW HUNDRED DOZEN PEOPLE THAT WOULD DISAGREE WITH WHAT " YOU THINK " " REAL RIDERS " MEANS !!!*_


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 04:30 PM~14230502
> *hahah I own a copy of Lowrider Weekend. 1 of the worst movies ever made. ahahaha
> *


  sad but I have a copy too, and I agree 100% it is the worst movie i have seen. lol


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Hell no Lowridings not dead. I think those that ask this question still refuse to see it as a way of life and instead call it a "Hobby" or "sport," or even a "car culture" it is none of these it is a LIFESTYLE. That is part of the problem if you see it as a "hobby" or "sport" then you truly don't know what it means to be a lowrider.
True it is not as "popular" today as it was in the 90s, but it is still a big thing. In my oppinon the 90s was an over-commersialism of lowriding.
Look where it came from very humble beginings, it started in the barrios of the South West, mainly Cali, and grew and spread into a worldwide thing. True all races have had their hand at building and forming this lifestyle and that is how it has spread and evolved into what it is today. I've been around lowriding since the day I was born and have seen it fade in the mid 80s and saw it boom in the 90s, but it has never died and never will. True many have left lowriding to the "next big thing" but the true lowriders will always be here, when you go to shows or cruise around you see the same group of people those who have always been around.
One poster made the comment that "older hot rodders" are always at the shows helping out future generations and lowriders are not, are you serious have you ever even been to a car show, there are plenty of OGs out there willing to help, have you ever talked or asked one, probably not.
Another thing some are saying lowriding has to evolve and "change" to stay alive, are you serious the Lifestyle has changed and evolved that is why it continues to thrive. In the early days it was traditional and bombs, suspensions were altered in some form or another to lower the car. Then came custom paint and interior. Then in the 70s & early 80s came "crazy" body modifications and patterned-out paint schemes. Then in the mid 80s there were mini-trucks. 90s a little bit of everything. 2000s more traditional cars. As stated before the 90s was about quantity, now a days its been quality.
Like I've said before Lowriding is about more than a car, its about love, passion and family. Its not a hobby or sport its a Lifestyle.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Aug 29 2009, 12:36 PM~14920051
> *Hell no Lowridings not dead. I think those that ask this question still refuse to see it as a way of life and instead call it a "Hobby" or "sport," or even a "car culture" it is none of these it is a LIFESTYLE. That is part of the problem if you see it as a "hobby" or "sport" then you truly don't know what it means to be a lowrider.
> True it is not as "popular" today as it was in the 90s, but it is still a big thing. In my oppinon the 90s was an over-commersialism of lowriding.
> Look where it came from very humble beginings, it started in the barrios of the South West, mainly Cali, and grew and spread into a worldwide thing. True all races have had their hand at building and forming this lifestyle and that is how it has spread and evolved into what it is today. I've been around lowriding since the day I was born and have seen it fade in the mid 80s and saw it boom in the 90s, but it has never died and never will. True many have left lowriding to the "next big thing" but the true lowriders will always be here, when you go to shows or cruise around you see the same group of people those who have always been around.
> ...


very true.and i know a lot of people that are willing to help people like me out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 28 2009, 03:23 PM~14912956
> *" REAL RIDERS " U THINK THATS WHAT A REAL RIDER IS !!!  I KNOW " I KNOW " ABOUT MABEY A FEW HUNDRED DOZEN PEOPLE THAT WOULD DISAGREE WITH WHAT " YOU THINK " " REAL RIDERS " MEANS !!!
> *


 :uh: thats alot of ''dozens'' :biggrin: ..........................pendejo! :uh: :


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is lowriding dead??? *NEVER*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Aug 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14931916
> *Is lowriding dead???  NEVER
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Aug 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14931916
> *Is lowriding dead???  NEVER
> *


X2 Lowridin will never die or fade away!!!!The econimy may play aroll in weather it slows down or pics up but it will never die.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Lowriding is declining because it such an expensive and time consuming genre of car lifestyle. For instance take a 75 Impala/Caprice. If I were to donk/high ride all I gotta do is paint the car, add two twelves and an amp, restore the guts motor, and throw some big wheels on and roll. Now that same car lowrider style call for more detail which alot of people are not willing to do. They figure why touch the underbelly suspension when no one will get to see it from the big wheels filling the wheel well. Why restore or find NOS chrome parts, why replace weather stripping. Chrome suspension, and focus on detail will cost in the end and the attention to detail is what sets lowriders apart from others. Hydro breaking all the the time cost, but with riding big rims no ball joints breaking, a-arms snapping, or motor mounts breaking which is cheaper. In the end most other auto genres don't call for much more detail and emphasis as lo los knowing the risks of something constantly breaking. I had this convo in the barber shop one time and that's what it basically came down to from what I heard. Most people aren't willing to put money into a car just to be constantly fixing something. Well thats on them give me my 13s and 2 pumps anyday!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

NO. JUST A BUNCH OF BITCHES REPLACING O/Gs IN THE GAME


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:biggrin: heck no,i ride my 63 chop top and still draw a crowd


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS THREAD SHOULD BE DEAD...... WE GATTA GO CRUISE OUR LOWRIDERS!!!! PEACE!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS THREAD SHOULD BE DEAD...... WE GATTA GO CRUISE OUR LOWRIDERS!!!! PEACE!!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

shit out here in the East it def. isn't dead it's just about to pop off. every year it gets better and better. I know next summer is gonna be even better. Lowriding isn't like the import craze that you grow out of. lowriding is a lifestyle of cars, family, and friendships that get bigger and better. just my .02


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lowriding aint DEAD! ITS ALIVE AND WELL! DOING IT BIG IN ARIZONA


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15082053
> *Lowriding aint DEAD! ITS ALIVE AND WELL! DOING IT BIG IN ARIZONA
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :wave: This is how we do!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

LOWRIDING CAN NEVER DIE ITS A LIFESTYLE THATS A STUPID QUESTION WHERE IM FROM IT WILL ALWAYS LIVE FOO WESTSIDE C.C. TO THE MUTHAFUCCEN TOP


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

* i think lowriding will never die as long as we keep it goin from generation to generation im 20 now father of one little one.
when i came here from mexico, no one in my familia knew a about lowriders but sick ass rides from bombas to hotrods and few others now theres about 20 oldies in my family. i remember i was about 8 when i saw my first lowrider in the big SD. since then ive been livin the lifestyle buying magazines. then like everyone started building bike. 
i learned how to kandy paint working with Sal Manzano. my first car was a 95 Geo metro
no engine. i put an engine put some old school 13in. roadsters shaved the doors and did sum patterns. Now 20 i just got my 78 monte month a go. got it running saturday. and bought my first set of spokes yesterday. I know that from my experience for me lowriding will never die is that lifestyle you have to live. IS LIKE A DRUG, YOUR ADDICTED TO IT AND CANT LIVE WITHOUT IT.*


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I lowriding dead? Give me a fucking break, it may slow down , but will never die, the activity on this web site speaks for it's self,


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

yes....cant you see there is nobody here on lay it low?


----------



## lil_k85 (Oct 17, 2007)

more ridas are getting out to ride in indy. i've seen more cars this year then i've seen in a while.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 2 2009, 01:22 PM~13154539
> *I grew up in the 90's when lowriders we the thing ,, it was mainstream,, it was the thing to do,, people put 13's +(14's) on everything,, from traditionals, to euro's to even full sized trucks and s,u,vs,, now i know its died down,, and that natural i guess,, but for me i rolled on white walls cause it was also inexpensive,,  now there are no more companies making radial white walls,, so my question, is ,, is it all going away?? and i know u can get some 5.20's, but im talking about ''real riders''' cars that roll out of town,, and to work,  cars that are on the road daily..etc..
> *


To answer your question, lowriding will never go away. It's been around since the late 1930's and has evolved since then. In the begining lowriders weren't called 'lowriders'. The were called 'customs'. The term 'lowrider' didn't come until the late '60's or early '70's.

"Real riders" (as you defined) isn't too common anymore. When their lowrider was their only means of transportation, you'd see them on a daily. But today, some people have second cars because it's not wise to drive their lowrider on a daily.

Lowriding came into it's own in the late '80's and all of the '90's thanks to the resurgence of Lowrider Magazine. Other things that helped were rap videos, movies, and lowrider car clubs expanding beyond the borders of California. In the millinium it has died down from what it once was in the '90's. Not as many magazines, cruise spots, or commercials featuring lowriders. Some of the OG's have gone into building bikes or hot rods. The current generation is into SUVs and cars on large wheels. But that's not to say lowriding is dieing or dead. As long as there's cars, there'll be lowriding.

What I see for the future of lowriding is people building different types of cars. Impalas, Coupe De Villes, and Monte Carlos will always be popular, but I see people going out of the norm to build something never seen before (or hasn't been seen for awhile). '60's/'70's Buicks, Cadillacs, Oldsmobiles, and Pontiacs. Wagons and even four doors. Even Fords/Lincolns from the '60's and '70's.

Lowriding will be here until the end of time.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

REPOST

I agree 100% on this..I grew up loving lowriders, and cars on vogues and gold Dayton's...I am also love the newer style with the bigger rims..This is the main problem I am having with a community that I once loved and was apart of , having owned and built a few lowriders... lowriders want to be accepted..but don't wan to accept any one else who has a different style car then they do..ie the Big wheel ryders.....this type of hate and arrogance only turns people off..I thought I would never be at a point were I didn't want to own a lowrider or be apart of the culture..but the attitudes that I have seen and the amount of hate that our sport has shown to other car cultures has been a big turn off..

I hope lowriding does not die..but if it does, its because of people who don't accept other styles of lowriders and only have closed minds as far as other car cultures go. All types of car cultures go through changes and evolve. Every generation adds there own take on the culture. You see this in hot rodding, mini trucking, even in the big wheel movement, when it used to be about Vogue's and Dayton's, and then cats started putting bigger wheels on those cars, it spawned a whole new generation of people to be involved in it then ever before. 

I see some car clubs like Nokturnal, Ballarz inc and swift..those are lowriders to me..but because of this attitude that allot of lowriders have, they say that they arnt. This type of attitude is turning a whole new generation of possible future lowriders off. Lowriding needs these youngsters to breath new life into the sport, just like other car cultures have. If they have their own take on lowridng then they should be supported. their will always be the cars that ride on 13 inch Dayton's juiced, that is the back bone of lowriding and will never change. 

There is room for other types of lowriders, and if the culture does not embrace them, then there will be less and less low lows out there as some of us have already seen. There will be less and less car clubs starting up , and less and less youngsters dreaming about building there first lowrider.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Oct 17 2009, 09:19 AM~15386217
> *REPOST
> 
> I agree 100% on this..I grew up loving lowriders, and cars on vogues and gold Dayton's...I am also love the newer style with the bigger rims..This is the main problem I am having with a community that I once loved and was apart of , having owned and built a few lowriders... lowriders want to be accepted..but don't wan to accept any one else who has a different style car then they do..ie the Big wheel ryders.....this type of hate and arrogance only turns people off..I thought I would never be at a point were I didn't want to own a lowrider or be apart of the culture..but the attitudes that I have seen and the amount of hate that our sport has shown to other car cultures has been a big turn off..
> ...


Lowriders are very possesive. For example, we claim certain makes and models of vehicles as our own. Cars like late '50's through late '80's Impalas and Caprices. Hot rod/muscle car builders claim certain makes and models as their own. Cars such as '67-'69 Camaros. If you were to build a '67-'69 Camaro as a lowrider and take it to a hot rod/muscle car event, you'd get the same reception you'd receive at a lowrider event by bringing a '64 Impala on 26" wheels. It's taken quite some time for lowriding to get it's due recognition. Some lowriders have found it disrespectful for the craze of 20" and larger wheels to be called a evolution of lowriding when it's not. The similarities I see is that people in the big wheel craze are building cars that are traditionally built as lowriders. To me, that's where it begins and ends. Don't get me wrong, I've seen quite a few of those cars built with just as much heart and passion as a lowrider, but their not immediately related.

Change in lowriding is good. There's been lots of changes in lowriding in the last twenty years. Once upon a time lowriders weren't as detailed as they are today. Just have a good paint job, wire wheels, white wall tires, and hyraulics. That was about it. Today, detailed interiors, intricate paint jobs, hi-powered engines, chrome under carriages, etc.. These things have taken lowriding to the next level where lowriders can compete at a non-lowrider show and win. 

The close-mindedness that you spoke of in lowriding, I can understand. As mentioned earlier, it's taken some time for lowriding to get to where it is today. When you have a newer generation coming in that doesn't accept, know, or respect those that have come before them, there'll be misunderstandings. Here's how I look at it; growing up I loved Nike Air Jordan shoes. To have a pair back in the day was a statement. I loved seeing new ones coming out year after year. And as Michael Jordans greatness grew on the basket ball court, so did the desire to own a pair of his shoes. Today, Air Jordan shoes have been fused with other shoes or other years of Air Jordans. I don't like that. It's taken away the greatness of what those shoes were when they first came out. The same can be said about lowriding and people wanting to fuse it with current automotive crazes/trends. The originality is being lost. Lowriders just want to preserve what they've worked so hard to achieve. It's disrepectful for the big wheel craze to ride the back of lowriding and not have paid it's own dues.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 17 2009, 12:53 PM~15386718
> *Lowriders are very possesive. For example, we claim certain makes and models of vehicles as our own. Cars like late '50's through late '80's Impalas and Caprices. Hot rod/muscle car builders claim certain makes and models as their own. Cars such as '67-'69 Camaros. If you were to build a '67-'69 Camaro as a lowrider and take it to a hot rod/muscle car event, you'd get the same reception you'd receive at a lowrider event by bringing a '64 Impala on 26" wheels. It's taken quite some time for lowriding to get it's due recognition. Some lowriders have found it disrespectful for the craze of 20" and larger wheels to be called a evolution of lowriding when it's not. The similarities I see is that people in the big wheel craze are building cars that are traditionally built as lowriders. To me, that's where it begins and ends. Don't get me wrong, I've seen quite a few of those cars built with just as much heart and passion as a lowrider, but their not immediately related.
> 
> Change in lowriding is good. There's been lots of changes in lowriding in the last twenty years. Once upon a time lowriders weren't as detailed as they are today. Just have a good paint job, wire wheels, white wall tires, and hyraulics. That was about it. Today, detailed interiors, intricate paint jobs, hi-powered engines, chrome under carriages, etc.. These things have taken lowriding to the next level where lowriders can compete at a non-lowrider show and win.
> ...




*Damn Ty, oh so real G*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Oct 17 2009, 10:19 AM~15386217
> *REPOST
> 
> I agree 100% on this..I grew up loving lowriders, and cars on vogues and gold Dayton's...I am also love the newer style with the bigger rims..This is the main problem I am having with a community that I once loved and was apart of , having owned and built a few lowriders... lowriders want to be accepted..but don't wan to accept any one else who has a different style car then they do..ie the Big wheel ryders.....this type of hate and arrogance only turns people off..I thought I would never be at a point were I didn't want to own a lowrider or be apart of the culture..but the attitudes that I have seen and the amount of hate that our sport has shown to other car cultures has been a big turn off..
> ...


Why you talking bout lowriders when you never had one you fat fuck, move along racist.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

LOWRIDING WILL NEVER DIE( I KNOW I WONT LET IT DIE)..................

Us ridaz in Australia just been kikn it and making it bigger in OZ last few good yrs now, and gettn bigger, even though sum of us been round for bout last 10yrs,... so only way is up from here on in,...

I have a LOWRIDER /CUSTOM shop in Oz as we speak, and the only shop thats dealing with LOLO,s.........so my plan is to make lowriding more exposed aswell...

and its a lifestyle,... u boyz know tha rest...........    

PEACE
BIGG DAZZ
64c


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Just my opinion big wheels are for trucks and suv's and some newer cars if it is a chevy box or impala it should be on 13" or 14" wire wheels no exceptions. :420: uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## be thankful (May 29, 2010)

weird i was just thinking yesterday lowriding isnt the same as ten years ago...and now i find a topic on it....it definetly lost some spark over the years.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

not to me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 11 2010, 05:03 AM~17757660
> *not to me
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

this is a lifestyle not a fad




.....i live in so.cali the home of it this is what we do ...!!!


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 2 2009, 06:02 PM~13156933
> *I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated  then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy :angry: IMO
> *


THATS TRUE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just like other types of custom cars............Lowriding will never die out :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

ITS NOT DEAD HOMIES , ITS JUST THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE CANT AFFORD IT ANY MORE ,THERES ALOT OF CARS THAT HAS BEEN PUT IN STOREAGE WITH HOPES OF BEING REBUILT BUT OTHER THINGS IN LIFE HAPPEN AND THE CAR GETS PARTED OUT OR THE MONEY 4 THE REBUILD GETS SPENT SOME WHERE ELSE.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST CAME BACK FROM A DOCTORS VISIT! DOC SAID EVERYTHING CHECKED OUT FINE!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 11 2010, 02:11 PM~17761324
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM A  DOCTORS VISIT! DOC SAID EVERYTHING CHECKED OUT FINE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Whats a lowrider? You mean to tell me..... this isnt the volkswagen website?
:wow:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jun 11 2010, 10:20 AM~17759990
> *this is a lifestyle not a fad
> .....i live in so.cali the home of it this is what we do ...!!!
> *


ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jun 11 2010, 03:32 PM~17762080
> *Whats a lowrider? You mean to tell me..... this isnt the volkswagen website?
> :wow:*


 well they are runnig on 13's :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I think it is better than ever. Not a fad anymore and the only ones left are the cats who live for their cars. If you see someone rolling down the road in a lowrider now they are not a trend follower... they are a true lowrider.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

pshh'T Hell no, for as many people buying flake it cant be for christmas trees.. :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 13 2010, 07:26 PM~17776885
> *I think it is better than ever.  Not a fad anymore and the only ones left are the cats who live for their cars.  If you see someone rolling down the road in a lowrider now they are not a trend follower... they are a true lowrider.
> *


x8


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 13 2010, 08:26 PM~17776885
> *I think it is better than ever.  Not a fad anymore and the only ones left are the cats who live for their cars.  If you see someone rolling down the road in a lowrider now they are not a trend follower... they are a true lowrider.
> *



x100


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 13 2010, 07:26 PM~17776885
> *I think it is better than ever.  Not a fad anymore and the only ones left are the cats who live for their cars.  If you see someone rolling down the road in a lowrider now they are not a trend follower... they are a true lowrider.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

I personally think that, lowriding will never die. lowriders have been around for decades already, and people have gotten the same characteristics as there parents while watching them ,when they were younger, which for me started when I was 13yrs old, watching my dad fix up his car and my uncle too(I wanna say it was a regal or cutty he had) . as long as the OG lowriders and everyone in the lowriding community never lets go of that passion, and love for this lifestyle which I know we all have on this forum. we will keep lowriding into the future and not fall short to it. just my 0.02


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

just my opinion "only" the lowrider movement has died some. all because alot of people install bullshit setups and their car breaks. so they are pissed off and sell everything. just because you have a welder dont mean you know what your doing. another thing that caused lowriding to die some is that the unity of all clubs. i started lowriding in 1991. when i got into lowriding it was all unity. u see a guy cruise down the street and you flag him down. you exchange numbers and cruise together. now its us vs them. the guy with the cleanest car looks down on the guy who just started lowriding. its to much hate going on. carclubs dont support other clubs 100% now its about whats in it for me. alot of guys sold their lowriders because of the hate thats goin on. im in atl an the hate is everywhere. the only thing thats gonna bring us riders together is unity. just because the next man pockets isnt as deep as yours dont give you the rite to look down on him. the lowriding attitude has changed for the worse. their is a difference between being confidient in your ride and being a straight asshole about your ride. i lowride for the feeling of gettin in low low on a days hard pop that famous cd in and ride. i do it for at the carshows seeing people takin pics with your (win or loose). i do it to show kids you dont have to be gangsta to a lo lo. if us as lowriders dont get this unity shit together then our next generation will be lost.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 14 2010, 01:37 PM~17782743
> *just my opinion "only" the lowrider movement has died some. all because alot of people install bullshit setups and their car breaks. so they are pissed off and sell everything. just because you have a welder dont mean you know what your doing. another thing that caused lowriding to die some is that the unity of all clubs. i started lowriding in 1991. when i got into lowriding it was all unity. u see a guy cruise down the street and you flag him down. you exchange numbers and cruise together. now its us vs them. the guy with the cleanest car looks down on the guy who just started lowriding. its to much hate going on. carclubs dont support other clubs 100% now its about whats in it for me. alot of guys sold their lowriders because of the hate thats goin on. im in atl an the hate is everywhere. the only thing thats gonna bring us riders together is unity. just because the next man pockets isnt as deep as yours dont give you the rite to look down on him. the lowriding attitude has changed for the worse. their is a difference between being confidient in your ride and being a straight asshole about your ride. i lowride for the feeling of gettin in low low on a days hard pop that famous cd in and ride. i do it for at the carshows seeing people takin pics with your (win or loose). i do it to show kids you dont have to be gangsta to a lo lo. if us as lowriders dont get this unity shit together then our next generation will be lost.
> *


that is very well put cutdog  ...I forgot to touch on that subject too, because Ive noticed the same thing going on


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 14 2010, 02:37 PM~17782743
> *just my opinion "only" the lowrider movement has died some. all because alot of people install bullshit setups and their car breaks. so they are pissed off and sell everything. just because you have a welder dont mean you know what your doing. another thing that caused lowriding to die some is that the unity of all clubs. i started lowriding in 1991. when i got into lowriding it was all unity. u see a guy cruise down the street and you flag him down. you exchange numbers and cruise together. now its us vs them. the guy with the cleanest car looks down on the guy who just started lowriding. its to much hate going on. carclubs dont support other clubs 100% now its about whats in it for me. alot of guys sold their lowriders because of the hate thats goin on. im in atl an the hate is everywhere. the only thing thats gonna bring us riders together is unity. just because the next man pockets isnt as deep as yours dont give you the rite to look down on him. the lowriding attitude has changed for the worse. their is a difference between being confidient in your ride and being a straight asshole about your ride. i lowride for the feeling of gettin in low low on a days hard pop that famous cd in and ride. i do it for at the carshows seeing people takin pics with your (win or loose). i do it to show kids you dont have to be gangsta to a lo lo. if us as lowriders dont get this unity shit together then our next generation will be lost.
> *


X10


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

lowriding is apart of me its been that way for as long as i can remember so now im able to teach the next generation an my family what i know to get them envolved in the sport an love for lowriding so it can grow...sometimes you have to start at home..family plays a big part in alot of ppls lives and the growth of lowriding


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 14 2010, 01:37 PM~17782743
> *just my opinion "only" the lowrider movement has died some. all because alot of people install bullshit setups and their car breaks. so they are pissed off and sell everything. just because you have a welder dont mean you know what your doing. another thing that caused lowriding to die some is that the unity of all clubs. i started lowriding in 1991. when i got into lowriding it was all unity. u see a guy cruise down the street and you flag him down. you exchange numbers and cruise together. now its us vs them. the guy with the cleanest car looks down on the guy who just started lowriding. its to much hate going on. carclubs dont support other clubs 100% now its about whats in it for me. alot of guys sold their lowriders because of the hate thats goin on. im in atl an the hate is everywhere. the only thing thats gonna bring us riders together is unity. just because the next man pockets isnt as deep as yours dont give you the rite to look down on him. the lowriding attitude has changed for the worse. their is a difference between being confidient in your ride and being a straight asshole about your ride. i lowride for the feeling of gettin in low low on a days hard pop that famous cd in and ride. i do it for at the carshows seeing people takin pics with your (win or loose). i do it to show kids you dont have to be gangsta to a lo lo. if us as lowriders dont get this unity shit together then our next generation will be lost.
> *


 :uh: I think the same thing goes on in other car scenes too


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I dont know if lowriding is dead but i do know it cost a hell of alot more to build a car these days :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jun 14 2010, 04:02 PM~17784430
> *:uh:  I think the same thing goes on in other car scenes too
> *



yeah but we talkin bout lowriding not imports, donks, etc. its just my thoughts on lowridin


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE MAN ! REAL TALK ! DREW65 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Its fading cuz everybody judges everybody else. Just ride. And the other reason is cuz its too damn expensive. Back in the early 90's u could pick up a clean 60s imp for like 2-3 g's. Now u gotta add another 0. / bodys too. My first car was a clean ass regal I got for 200. Now it would cost 3 g's for the same car.


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

Was at the DFW cruise and my 7yr old boy was all excited, then 
i saw him sort of mad/sad. I asked what's wrong mijo? His answer made me proud. He said " I am mad because you haven't got your rims yet." 
My Cutlass is in the works and he can't wait! Last G ride I had was before he was born, but for some reason ever since he was a toddler, lowriders have always been the "coolest" cars to him. I am doing this not just for me, but for him, because my father did it for me, put 13's on his Cutlass so we can both enjoy it. So no lowriding is not dead, it's gaining new followers like my son everyday.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 14 2010, 12:37 PM~17782743
> *just my opinion "only" the lowrider movement has died some. all because alot of people install bullshit setups and their car breaks. so they are pissed off and sell everything. just because you have a welder dont mean you know what your doing. another thing that caused lowriding to die some is that the unity of all clubs. i started lowriding in 1991. when i got into lowriding it was all unity. u see a guy cruise down the street and you flag him down. you exchange numbers and cruise together. now its us vs them. the guy with the cleanest car looks down on the guy who just started lowriding. its to much hate going on. carclubs dont support other clubs 100% now its about whats in it for me. alot of guys sold their lowriders because of the hate thats goin on. im in atl an the hate is everywhere. the only thing thats gonna bring us riders together is unity. just because the next man pockets isnt as deep as yours dont give you the rite to look down on him. the lowriding attitude has changed for the worse. their is a difference between being confidient in your ride and being a straight asshole about your ride. i lowride for the feeling of gettin in low low on a days hard pop that famous cd in and ride. i do it for at the carshows seeing people takin pics with your (win or loose). i do it to show kids you dont have to be gangsta to a lo lo. if us as lowriders dont get this unity shit together then our next generation will be lost.
> *


right click saved.imo it's just slowing down alittle.(alot)but we still got some o.g.'s out.


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 2 2009, 07:02 PM~13156933
> *I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated  then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy :angry: IMO
> *


REAL MOTHERFUCKING TALK HOMIE...VEGAS IS THAT PLACE WITH A BUNCH OF WANNABEES FOR REAL. WE GOT TONS OF CLEAN LOW LOWS THAT ONLY COME OUT FOR THE SUPER SHOW WEEKEND. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS THAT STAY DOWN FOR THIS SHIT GOOD OR BAD.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2010, 05:26 PM~17762932
> *ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE
> *


*X2  *


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Mar 2 2009, 05:50 PM~13156817
> *X2
> *


X100


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 4 2009, 03:31 PM~13180731
> *this isnt a lowrider anymore then my minitruck is
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

LOWRIDERING WILL NEVER DIE TRUST ME EVEN IF THERES FLYING CARS A TRUE LOWRIDER WILL CRUISER THE STREETS LIKE A O.G  LOOK AT THE DONKS AND BALLERS THEY CHANGE RIM SIZES ALL THE TIME AND WE KEEP IT NICE AND CLEAN THE O.G STYLE FOR GOD KNOWS HOW MANY YEARS.AGIAN THIS SPORT AS OTHER PPL CALL IT BUT I CALL IT MY LIFESTYLE WILL NEVER DIE


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 14 2010, 01:37 PM~17782743
> *just my opinion "only" the lowrider movement has died some. all because alot of people install bullshit setups and their car breaks. so they are pissed off and sell everything. just because you have a welder dont mean you know what your doing. another thing that caused lowriding to die some is that the unity of all clubs. i started lowriding in 1991. when i got into lowriding it was all unity. u see a guy cruise down the street and you flag him down. you exchange numbers and cruise together. now its us vs them. the guy with the cleanest car looks down on the guy who just started lowriding. its to much hate going on. carclubs dont support other clubs 100% now its about whats in it for me. alot of guys sold their lowriders because of the hate thats goin on. im in atl an the hate is everywhere. the only thing thats gonna bring us riders together is unity. just because the next man pockets isnt as deep as yours dont give you the rite to look down on him. the lowriding attitude has changed for the worse. their is a difference between being confidient in your ride and being a straight asshole about your ride. i lowride for the feeling of gettin in low low on a days hard pop that famous cd in and ride. i do it for at the carshows seeing people takin pics with your (win or loose). i do it to show kids you dont have to be gangsta to a lo lo. if us as lowriders dont get this unity shit together then our next generation will be lost.
> *


 Man, You guys should move to the DFW area...Lowriding is alive and well !!!
And UNITY, You need to hang with the Boulevard Aces, Majestics, Dallas Lowriders, Majestixs, etc. ......Did you see any pics of "The Cruise" ? Lowriders as far as the eye could see ! Two lanes !..I didn't get to make it because I was doing some things to my ride to make it better. I won "Best of Show Original" last year at Torres Empire and we have cars in the ACES that are going to be really good rides, and NO WAY do I or anyone else "look down" on anyone with a work in progress ! We are ALL in this together ! United ! TTMFT !


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

This topic is funny, quite the opposite of what I see. I am not a lowrider, I am more into original restoration, but I hang out here because there are so many people who are passionate about cars like mine (64 Impala). Seems to me that lowriding forums are active, and restoration forums are slow or near dead. Local events/clubs for restored Impalas are almost non-existent here on the west coast. There used to be an original restoration type local club for my car back in the 80’s, now you can only find them back East. But here in So-Cal, there seems to be plenty of events for lowriders/Impalas. Seems to me that interest in original restoration is dying off and hot rodding and lowriding (can we call them customized cars in general?) are where the action is. Of course being a So-Cal native, I can’t see how lowriding would ever die off, it seems to be way to popular out here, even rubs off on me a bit. I like my chrome exhaust tips and curb feelers, even though they are not original :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 16 2010, 10:18 AM~17802838
> *LOWRIDERING WILL NEVER DIE TRUST ME EVEN IF THERES FLYING CARS A TRUE LOWRIDER WILL CRUISER THE STREETS LIKE A O.G   LOOK AT THE DONKS AND BALLERS THEY CHANGE RIM SIZES ALL THE TIME AND WE KEEP IT NICE AND CLEAN THE O.G STYLE FOR GOD KNOWS HOW MANY YEARS.AGIAN THIS SPORT AS OTHER PPL CALL IT BUT I CALL IT MY LIFESTYLE WILL NEVER DIE
> *


Man Even if there is flying cars all we gotta do is fly low and slow  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jun 16 2010, 09:44 AM~17803481
> *Man Even if there is flying cars all we gotta do is fly low and slow   :biggrin:
> *


FOREAL BRO LOWRIDERING ALL THE WAY MAYBE EVEN ALIENS WILL START TO BUILT LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOWRIDIN HAS ITS UPS AND DOWNS.

ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT HERE IN L.A. STARTED RIDIN HARLEYS AND PUT UP THEIR LOWRIDERS.

LOWRIDIN WILL NEVER DIE UNLESS WE STOP BUILDING CARS. IT NEVER STOPS FOR ME.*


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jun 16 2010, 10:41 AM~17802995
> *Man, You guys should move to the DFW area...Lowriding is alive and well !!!
> *


SURE IS..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jun 16 2010, 10:41 AM~17802995
> *Man, You guys should move to the DFW area...Lowriding is alive and well !!!
> And UNITY,  You need to hang with the Boulevard Aces, Majestics, Dallas Lowriders, Majestixs, etc.  ......Did you see any pics of <span style=\'color:blue\'>"The Cruise"</span> ? Lowriders as far as the eye could see ! Two lanes !..I didn't get to make it because I was doing some things to my ride to make it better. I won "Best of Show Original" last year at Torres Empire and we have cars in the ACES that are going to be really good rides, and NO WAY do I or anyone else "look down" on anyone with a work in progress ! We are ALL in this together ! United !  TTMFT !
> *



This Is Dallas Fort Worth Coming Together For A Good Cruise On June 12 2010 There Were Hundreds Of Cars Out There Cruising The Streets Of Dallas Texas It Was A Good Long Night... Lowrider Car Shows And Picnics Are Bad A$$ But Nothing Beats Cruising And Just Hanging Out...THIS WAS A FAMILY EVENT TOO Showing The New Generation How Its Done  

Heres A Short Vid Of Some Of The Action.. I Wish I Took Better Vid But Thats What Happends When your Diving To...


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

True lowriders will keep it alive forever. All the fad builders will move on to something else. I got hooked on lowriders in the 3rd grade (early 80s) and started building model cars and bikes which then led to cars. After high school I stopped building cars (joined the military, college, marriage, kids) but the bug never left. For 14 years I kept dreaming of my next car. Here I am 14 years after I built my last car starting another one; this time with my two sons by my side and they are already showing interest. They will be the next generation lowriders and hopefully keep it alive. My story is not unique. There are many others that don’t just build lowriders because it’s a fad. They build lowriders out of love. Those are the people that will keep it alive. Who cares if lowriders aren’t in McDonalds commercials or in every music video. In the words of CHUKO 204…” I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy .” If it’s gotta die a little to get rid of the fake riders then bring on Dr. Kevorkian.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 22 2010, 10:04 AM~17853955
> *True lowriders will keep it alive forever. All the fad builders will move on to something else. I got hooked on lowriders in the 3rd grade (early 80s) and started building model cars and bikes which then led to cars. After high school I stopped building cars (joined the military, college, marriage, kids) but the bug never left. For 14 years I kept dreaming of my next car. Here I am 14 years after I built my last car starting another one; this time with my two sons by my side and they are already showing interest. They will be the next generation lowriders and hopefully keep it alive. My story is not unique. There are many others that don’t just build lowriders because it’s a fad. They build lowriders out of love. Those are the people that will keep it alive. Who cares if lowriders aren’t in McDonalds commercials or in every music video. In the words of CHUKO 204…” I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated  then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy  .” If it’s gotta die a little to get rid of the fake riders then bring on Dr. Kevorkian.
> *


----------



## 1BADCADDY (Sep 28, 2008)

as one real lowrider rider die 1 out of 1000 is born as long they see a lowrider in the street people will never stop talking about it this what make a lowrider the attention u get every time u pass by and smile of the kids now that's priceless everybody want a lowrider but don't know how to built one if u want one ask someone how is done ones u get it then u will know what im talking about lowrider will never die


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 22 2010, 08:04 AM~17853955
> *True lowriders will keep it alive forever. All the fad builders will move on to something else. I got hooked on lowriders in the 3rd grade (early 80s) and started building model cars and bikes which then led to cars. After high school I stopped building cars (joined the military, college, marriage, kids) but the bug never left. For 14 years I kept dreaming of my next car. Here I am 14 years after I built my last car starting another one; this time with my two sons by my side and they are already showing interest. They will be the next generation lowriders and hopefully keep it alive. My story is not unique. There are many others that don’t just build lowriders because it’s a fad. They build lowriders out of love. Those are the people that will keep it alive. Who cares if lowriders aren’t in McDonalds commercials or in every music video. In the words of CHUKO 204…” I'd much rather see less lowriders on the sceen as long as there dedicated  then have a bunch of fucking wannabees ridin cause it's trendy  .” If it’s gotta die a little to get rid of the fake riders then bring on Dr. Kevorkian.
> *



:cheesy: NOW THATS HOW ITS DONE LIKE FATHER LIKE SONS GREAT WORDS :thumbsup: I THINK JUST LIKE YOU. MY DAD ALWAYS HATED ME FOR BEING A LOWRIDER LOL  FOREAL I SMILE BCS ITS A JOKE TO ME AFTER SO MANY YEARS OF HEARING HIS SHIT LIKE LOWRIDERS CARE MORE FOR THERE CARS THEN THERE FAMILY ,LOWRIDERS HAVE A BETTER CAR THEN A HOUSE ,LOWRIDERS ARE NOTHING BUT GANG MEMBERS BLAH BLAH BLAH THE STORY KEEPS ON GOING. AFTER ALL THAT BULL SHIT IM STILL A LOWRIDER :biggrin: AND EVEN MY KIDS AND WIFE LOVE LOWRIDERING ALL THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Jun 22 2010, 10:59 AM~17854328
> *as one real lowrider rider die  1 out of 1000 is born as long they see a lowrider in the street people will never stop talking about it this what make a lowrider the  attention u get every time u pass by and smile of the kids now that's priceless everybody want a lowrider but don't know how to built one if u want one ask someone how is done ones u get it then u will know what im talking about lowrider will never die
> *



x 1000 :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn! You guys are talking about some real shit! :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Jun 23 2010, 09:14 AM~17865095
> *Damn! You guys are talking about some real shit! :yes:
> *


ITS JUST THE WAY WE LIVE THE LIFE OF A TRUE LOWRIDER


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 23 2010, 09:25 AM~17865157
> *ITS JUST THE WAY WE LIVE THE LIFE OF A TRUE LOWRIDER
> *


----------



## 77 buick (Mar 17, 2011)

lowridin will never die..we might take a break from buildin to start a family ,but we always come back. becaue lowridin is like a drug and Im hooked


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 03:51 PM~13155134
> *where are you from?  THe furthur you get away from the west coast, the less you will find whats involved with Lowriding, especially parts.
> The tires are going away because they weren't originally made for Lolow's/Daytons, but for old school race cars. *


 :roflmao: they were used on all the little hondas and toyotas that came on stock 13's that are hardly on the road anymore.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

Lowriding is not dead. Fake lowriders are dead to us. All the fad followers have faded off. But the real lowriders are here to stay.


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

if people start building cars that they actually drive and cruise and have fun then it will never die for example to santana 64 G build tat car and drove that ma fucca and he even said it if you dont drive it you not a lowrider and that dont mean drive it on tow truck then off tow truck to your spot at a show then up on jack stands either lol and all these circus cars


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 19 2011, 03:56 AM~20127177
> *Lowriding is not dead. Fake lowriders are dead to us. All the fad followers have faded off. But the real lowriders are here to stay.
> *


agree on that one, they went off to get 26s and suvs or racers. not putting those cars down but its what happened. 

lowriding never died, slowed down cause all the followers followed another fad, whats in for the moment. which is good, makes our cars more unique when seen. those fads come and go, the older guys i know say there was a time in the late 80s when the fad was drop top mustangs and mini trucks with dancing beds along with the lowriders at shows. everyone said thats the way the scene was going to go. where are they now? didnt survive and lowriding was back strong in the 90s. lowriding has been here for decades. was there then, is here now, and will be in the future. it lasted this long, its not a fad and isnt going anywere. time proved that


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Mar 2 2009, 02:41 PM~13155064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :nono: hahaha


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Mar 19 2011, 10:51 AM~20128147
> * if people start building cars that they actually drive and cruise and have fun then it will never die for example to santana 64 G build tat car and drove that ma fucca and he even said it if you dont drive it you not a lowrider and that dont mean drive it on tow truck then off tow truck to your spot at a show then up on jack stands either lol and all these circus cars *


 Real talk its just like those circus hoppers man when i was lil my dad use to take me on crenshaw and it use to look like a show clean ass hoppers show cars man i loved it now this shit is all fucked up cars on towtrucks hoppers with the wheels all kicked back this shit is not lowriding!!!!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TRYING TO HELP KEEP IT ALIVE IN SALT LAKE UTAH THIS SUMMER


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

Lowriding will only die when the world ends. Until then WE WILL KEEP ROLLIN !!!!!! :x:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

I been lowriding since i was 15 i am 33 now I had 5 diffrent low lows 1 of those five was a full show car and the other 4 where daily drivers. now i have a 85 2 door caprice daily driver on 13s and a clean paint job and pinstriping i get alot of thumbs up from the young cats on 24s and 26s they always wana buy my car. But i will never sell my low lows i have crashed 2 and 1 got stolen the other two i have kept. i had my caprice for 12 years now and i plan to keep it a lowrider till i am 80 years old.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20138438
> *I been lowriding since i was 15 i am 33 now I had 5 diffrent low lows  1 of those five was a full show car and the other 4 where daily drivers. now i have a 85 2 door caprice daily driver on 13s and a clean paint job and pinstriping  i get alot of thumbs up from the young cats on 24s and 26s they always wana buy my car. But i will never sell my low lows i have crashed 2 and 1 got stolen the other two i have kept. i had my caprice for 12 years now and i plan to keep it a lowrider till i am 80 years old.
> *


Thats love right there :cheesy:


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

WestCoast Lowridin, has them all Homies!! Show Cars, Traditionals, Daily Drivers, Bombas etc............... This way of LIFE will never die until Cali falls off the map. It's not a car for us it's a way of LIFE Locos!!!! PERIOD

Good to see that the Lowridin bug has affected so many people from far off states, but you need not to worry about it fading away! We were ridin lolo's here in Cali before it became popular and it will continue into the distant future. 

Ridn since 1983!


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 2 2009, 09:39 PM~13159652
> *traditional lowriding is dying and will be dead in the next 10 years
> there will still be traditional cars and clubs out there preestablished and prebuilt  and maybe getting make overs and redone  but that will die off slowly too
> 
> ...


  WTF


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Mar 21 2011, 12:14 AM~20139637
> * WTF
> *


He's saying the scene is kinda narrow minded :uh:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

FUCK NO ITS IN THE HEART IF ITS NOT IN YOU THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS. LOWRIDEING WILL NEVER DIE AS LONG AS PEOPLE BUILD CARS TILL THA WHEELS FALL OFF AT LEAST I WILL :loco:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevybomber_@Mar 21 2011, 12:16 AM~20139035
> *WestCoast Lowridin, has them all Homies!!  Show Cars, Traditionals,  Daily Drivers, Bombas etc............... This way of LIFE will never die until Cali falls off the map. It's not a car for us it's a way of LIFE Locos!!!!  PERIOD
> 
> Good to see that the Lowridin bug has affected so many people from far off states, but you need not to worry about it fading away! We were ridin lolo's here in Cali before it became popular and it will continue into the distant future.
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Like C Bo said''until the casket drops''


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

it aint goin no where


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

What has happened the cars have gotten much better over the years, anybody can now walk into a shop and drop cash, and have a car built , those guys never last long, the guys who take the time to learn how to do as much as they can on there own wil be around a lot longer, when you put in the work you can appreciate the job , and at the same time the kids learn from you, that's the cycle that has to be brought back into the game!! Been in the game since 1972 and still am!! Z


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Mar 22 2011, 12:11 AM~20147947
> *What has happened the  cars have gotten much better over the years, anybody can now walk into a shop and drop cash, and have a car built , those guys never last long, the guys who take the time to learn how to do as much as they can on there own wil be around  a lot longer,  when you put in the work you can appreciate the job , and at the same time the kids learn from you,  that's the cycle that has to be brought back into the game!!  Been in the game since 1972 and still am!!    Z
> *


 :uh: :yessad: But not every one can build everything at their house


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 PM~20148145
> *:uh:  :yessad: But not every one can build everything at their house
> *


Rent a garage n lean shit through out time


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

lowriding aint dead but for example here in sd its more limited to were we can cruise because back in the days highland was the spot and now if u even get caught on highland blvd on a sunday u get pulled over the quickness


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Mar 22 2011, 11:27 AM~20150814
> *lowriding aint dead but for example here in sd its more limited to were we can cruise because back in the days highland was the spot and now if u even get caught on highland blvd on a sunday u get pulled over the quickness
> *


cruising laws killed lowriding alittle bit :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

It's not dead..it's just evolving...the cops and the laws discourage any type of cruising in popular areas which takes the fun out of rolling deep (by far the most fun), and laws pertaining to modified suspension in certain cities tries to squash lowriding too...chilling in parking lots gets old pretty quick as do car shows IMO...When you take the "riding" out of lowriding, is when it will be dead... :uh:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 21 2011, 09:33 PM~20148145
> *:uh:  :yessad: But not every one can build everything at their house
> *


thats true but the more you learn how to do yourself and you do to the car the more u appreciate it


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 08:41 AM~20150900
> *It's not dead..it's just evolving...the cops and the laws discourage any type of cruising in popular areas which takes the fun out of rolling deep (by far the most fun), and laws pertaining to modified suspension in certain cities tries to squash lowriding too...chilling in parking lots gets old pretty quick as do car shows IMO...When you take the "riding" out of lowriding, is when it will be dead... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Cream of wheat (Mar 22, 2011)

Lowriding is dead till I hit the streets in my 50 chevy watch


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

perception is reality. I take my car out and cruise it here on the East Coast. And to me when I'm riding, Lowriding is me, not anyone who thinks its wrong to drive primered or a 4 door in that matter. I got my first lowrider in 2007. Ive been drawing them since I was 10, Ive been building the models when I was 16, and rolled the bikes when I was 18, and now that Im 31 I drive one. Its in you, not for everyone else. I don't care if everyone stopped driving the older cars with the wire wheels on it. I'll be the only one left I guess. And then it still wouldn't be dead to me. Its my money, my car, and who gives a F#@k...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 22 2011, 08:18 PM~20156168
> *perception is reality.  I take my car out and cruise it here on the East Coast.  And to me when I'm riding, Lowriding is me, not anyone who thinks its wrong to drive primered or a 4 door in that matter.  I got my first lowrider in 2007.  Ive been drawing them since I was 10, Ive been building the models when I was 16, and rolled the bikes when I was 18, and now that Im 31 I drive one.  Its in you, not for everyone else.  I don't care if everyone stopped driving the older cars with the wire wheels on it.  I'll be the only one left I guess.  And then it still wouldn't be dead to me.  Its my money, my car, and who gives a F#@k...
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ur not a rider if u bought a finished ride, or went to a shop...U get clowned if u build it at home and it aint hardlined ,paint is faded or u didnt build a 2 door lac/impala. U chippn if it aint doing 50in or better. If u aint on D's or Z's u are less of a person. Murals are played, flakes are played, plush interior, switch boxes, chain wheels, direct bolts, chop tops are all played. U cant have bags. Its not worth going to a show unless its a LRM show

Low riding is commiting suicide


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 24 2011, 08:48 AM~20168451
> *ur not a rider if u bought a finished ride, or went to a shop...U get clowned if u build it at home and it aint hardlined ,paint is faded or u didnt build a 2 door lac/impala.  U chippn if it aint doing 50in or better. If u aint on D's or Z's u are less of a person.  Murals are played, flakes are played, plush interior, switch boxes, chain wheels, direct bolts, chop tops are all played. U cant have bags. Its not worth going to a show unless its a LRM show
> 
> Low riding is commiting suicide
> *


x2 i agree


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2011, 10:41 AM~20150900
> *It's not dead..it's just evolving...the cops and the laws discourage any type of cruising in popular areas which takes the fun out of rolling deep (by far the most fun), and laws pertaining to modified suspension in certain cities tries to squash lowriding too...chilling in parking lots gets old pretty quick as do car shows IMO...When you take the "riding" out of lowriding, is when it will be dead... :uh:
> *


well said


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 24 2011, 09:48 AM~20168451
> *ur not a rider if u bought a finished ride, or went to a shop...U get clowned if u build it at home and it aint hardlined ,paint is faded or u didnt build a 2 door lac/impala.  U chippn if it aint doing 50in or better. If u aint on D's or Z's u are less of a person.  Murals are played, flakes are played, plush interior, switch boxes, chain wheels, direct bolts, chop tops are all played. U cant have bags. Its not worth going to a show unless its a LRM show
> 
> Low riding is commiting suicide
> *


yep


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

As long as there is one rider on the streets , it will never be dead!!! Z


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(BRAVO @ Mar 24 2011, 09:48 AM) *
> ur not a rider if u bought a finished ride, or went to a shop...U get clowned if u build it at home and it aint hardlined ,paint is faded or u didnt build a 2 door lac/impala.  U chippn if it aint doing 50in or better. If u aint on D's or Z's u are less of a person.  Murals are played, flakes are played, plush interior, switch boxes, chain wheels, direct bolts, chop tops are all played. U cant have bags. Its not worth going to a show unless its a LRM show
> 
> Low riding is commiting suicide*


*Harakiri by whom those who say it or those who believe it*


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 24 2011, 08:48 AM~20168451
> *ur not a rider if u bought a finished ride, or went to a shop...U get clowned if u build it at home and it aint hardlined ,paint is faded or u didnt build a 2 door lac/impala.  U chippn if it aint doing 50in or better. If u aint on D's or Z's u are less of a person.  Murals are played, flakes are played, plush interior, switch boxes, chain wheels, direct bolts, chop tops are all played. U cant have bags. Its not worth going to a show unless its a LRM show
> 
> Low riding is commiting suicide
> *


THIS.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 11:23 PM~13160463
> *Funny thing is everyone is right with the reasons its FADING, but Not dying. The only way it would die is if literally, the parts we require had stopped being made.  Cuz even though Lowriding(now) has more haters than any other car sport... the people that are really down with it and not just because its whats popular on TV, those real riders just cant let this ish go.
> -But everyone with different reasons is right. But I personally just cant see Lowriding dying.  Its just too funkin gangsta! Praise the Lord..
> -Maybe it aint the most popular no more, but gotta remember, there are still THOUSANDS of built Lowriders across the entire world, and more countries are trying to get in on this to this day.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



man i agree with repentance 100% u got so many differnt countries doin it france japan germany lowriding isnt for flybys who jus jump on whats trendy n wha they see on videos n movies people have to understand this is really a lifestyle u gotta have the heart for it people keep sayin we gotta except other styles into wha we do but y thats their thing this is ours we ride small rims with white walls n hydros thats real lowriding n any real lowrider will kno wha im sayin tha bigger the car the smaller tha rim shit i got 3 normal cars n tha 1 i drive everyday is tha one thats juiced cuz when u see another lowrider every real lowrider gets the urge to grab that switch box ha ha i dont care if im tha last man on tha planet drivin 1 ima be doin it with my plaque in tha back shinin!!!


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i can see both sides of wha u guys are sayin buyin a car already done is frowned upon jus for tha fact u bought some 1 elses vision n idea u kno but some people do it jus cuz they dont have the resorces to do 1 but got the money to cash some1 out fr it done me personally i did once b4 i added my own touches to it like more pin stripes and changed the rims to color , as far as flake murals n candy n chrome undies shit ive only had a couple that were like that mostly i like to build street cars cuz i drive my shit daily n who said murals n all that are played cuz i still see all that at every show i go to n those cars are placing shit thats all points when they judgeing but in reality fuck wha others say about ur car u build ur car to fit ur personality n if u let some hater push u away from lowriding cuz of wha they think or sayin then u dont belong this ain for u a real lowrider is gonna ride regaurdless cuz its in tha blood n heart thats real talk u eitha have it in u or u dont wetha street rider full show or jus a hopper


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

is lowriding is dead?

No


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

hell no it ain't dead. nothing wrong with buying a lowrider. just give credit were it's due.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowriding will never die here in southern california cause theirs just too many people doing it.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 28 2011, 12:06 PM~20201726
> *hell no it ain't dead. nothing wrong with buying a lowrider. just give credit were it's due.
> *


those are the haters hating cause they don't have the cash to do it. i personally don't have the cash to do it but if i did...i'd cash someone out for a clean ass trailer queen and drive the shit out of it. :biggrin: but i'd also build one to my liking.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 28 2011, 01:07 PM~20201733
> *lowriding will never die here in southern california cause theirs just too many people doing it.
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>As long as low riding in LA is on track it will never die and that's a fact because were in the
"Low Riding Capital of the World." </span>
:nicoderm: uffin: :420: 
:h5: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YUP YUP L.A CAPITOL OF LOERIDEING


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 28 2011, 01:10 PM~20201747
> *those are the haters hating cause they don't have the cash to do it. i personally don't have the cash to do it but if i did...i'd cash someone out for a clean ass trailer queen and drive the shit out of it.  :biggrin: but i'd also build one to my liking.
> *


I feel you on that. Im tired of all the metal fab. For now that is. :biggrin: But I would have probably never had a juiced car if I didn't buy my first lowrider already built. It was my first car, and I didn't know shit about it. But loved every bit of it


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

It will only die to the fake lowriders that change with every fad that comes every 5 years. i been in it since 14 years old when i put my first motor in my 70 caprice and still doing it now that i am 34 and my son is keeping it Going he put his first motor in his 85 caprice when he was 13.REAL LOWRIDERS LIVE FOREVER BECAUSE THE PASS IT ON TO THERE KIDS OR NEPHEWS OR NIECES.


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

Lowriding is in the blood, well at least my blood. i dont believe in taking time off, best times of my life is when i cruz down the road, it takes the headaches, stess and all my problems away, even if it is for a day or so. its nice when people look at your car when your going down the street giving you thumbs up saying nice car. its something priceless that you'll feel.


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

The true ways of low riding is lost in my book. People think you have to have a hopper or a full Chrome suspension which does look great. But the fact is, Low riding is a lifestyle that most people don't even respect anymore. Well at least in Vegas because It's all about hating and disrespecting other clubs and riders, But they never want to get down for It. Then, When they get smashed on, It makes us all look bad as a lifestyle. Low riding has changed and that's a fact to the point, It has no ground rules anymore. In Vegas we're pretty much the only club that roll our cars as a club many time a week and every Saturday. People think that sitting around in a parking lot hopping and talking about how clean their car is, Is the shit, NOT. A real rider, Rides their low lows..full show, Hopper or just a street car to be proud of the lifestyle. It's just funny how people own low riders in a lot of major car clubs also but you will only see the cars at a car show and never in the streets. It's also funny how clubs will ride maybe once a month and sit around like they run the city because of the name they hide behind. Low riding will NEVER die but It will keep losing It's true ways. Hopping is the SPORT of low riding and NOT low riding to a degree. A true rider will roll their rides every single weekend if not every single day. I remember back in the days if you had weight people LOOKED down on that shit and you were a cheater. Now It's all about loading your car up with tons of weight and who can't hit bumper with a half of ton in your trunk. It use to be about true car building skills and that's the thing of the past. That's just my thoughts on the topic, Is low riding dying. It is true that the old school cats don't or just can't control and teach the new cats the game properly. Just look back at all of the old videos and that's some true low riding right there. Of course riders will disagree with my opinion and that's just life. In most places low riders can't even get along and that's not how It should be, But It is. I think riders are starting to see the way and hopefully will get It all back on track across the world. You have to have a Passion for this shit for real and It has to be in the heart to continue It day in and day out. 

I ALWAYS WISH THE BEST TO ALL THE RIDERS IN THE WORLD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Mar 29 2011, 10:39 PM~20214785
> *The true ways of low riding is lost in my book. People think you have to have a hopper or a full Chrome suspension which does look great. But the fact is, Low riding is a lifestyle that most people don't even respect anymore. Well at least in Vegas because It's all about hating and disrespecting other clubs and riders, But they never want to get down for It. Then, When they get smashed on, It makes us all look bad as a lifestyle. Low riding has changed and that's a fact to the point, It has no ground rules anymore. In Vegas we're pretty much the only club that roll our cars as a club many time a week and every Saturday. People think that sitting around in a parking lot hopping and talking about how clean their car is, Is the shit, NOT. A real rider, Rides their low lows..full show, Hopper or just a street car to be proud of the lifestyle. It's just funny how people own low riders in a lot of major car clubs also but you will only see the cars at a car show and never in the streets. It's also funny how clubs will ride maybe once a month and sit around like they run the city because of the name they hide behind. Low riding will NEVER die but It will keep losing It's true ways. Hopping is the SPORT of low riding and NOT low riding to a degree. A true rider will roll their rides every single weekend if not every single day. I remember back in the days if you had weight people LOOKED down on that shit and you were a cheater. Now It's all about loading your car up with tons of weight and who can't hit bumper with a half of ton in your trunk. It use to be about true car building skills and that's the thing of the past. That's just my thoughts on the topic, Is low riding dying. It is true that the old school cats don't or just can't control and teach the new cats the game properly. Just look back at all of the old videos and that's some true low riding right there. Of course riders will disagree with my opinion and that's just life. In most places low riders can't even get along and that's not how It should be, But It is. I think riders are starting to see the way and hopefully will get It all back on track across the world. You have to have a Passion for this shit for real and It has to be in the heart to continue It day in and day out.
> 
> I ALWAYS WISH THE BEST TO ALL THE RIDERS IN THE WORLD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thats real shit homeboy.... if they ain gonna drive that shit then sell it n buy a mini van and a skirt then get out tha fkn way n let real riders come threw fuck a trailer queen ride that shit


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's rare that you see anything on wires Morning Noon or Night . It's to the point where you don't even see them on the weekend. If it wasn't for the weekend cruise nights, I wouldn't see any at all.

This is SoCal...Sunshine 350+ days out of the year. You would think the streets would be flooded with Low Riders.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 30 2011, 02:36 AM~20216021
> *It's rare that you see anything on wires Morning Noon or Night . It's to the point where you don't even see them on the weekend. If it wasn't for the weekend cruise nights, I wouldn't see any at all.
> 
> This is SoCal...Sunshine 350+ days out of the year. You would think the streets would be flooded with Low Riders.
> *


You see more classics on dubs now


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

alot of truth up in here and another thing is to many people talk shit on people that roll chinas and primer atleast they cruise there shit its still lowriding now days its like you need to have daytons and chrome undies to get respect i could respect a fully done up show car and the hard work that needs to be put in them pero the streets is where its at much respect to the vatos that have show cars on the streets


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 30 2011, 09:52 AM~20217858
> *You see more classics on dubs now
> *


x2 and they look stupid


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

its sad but true, but I do see changes in peoples attitude, when I left Cali in the 90s ther were haters everywhere, I hadn't been back in several years, But I came back last year for a vacation, I went to a lowrider gathering in Stockton , Sonic cruise nites, The two clubs that stood out to me was Family First, and Brown Persuasion , sure both clubs had nice cars, but it was more than that, they showed geniune respect for everybody there, It was family oriented whether riding solo, or with a club It was about respect for each rider, That really opened my eye's to what they were all about, helping each other, to bring back respectability to what we do, To them and the other clubs and riders there I congratulate them, they did it right !!! Zombie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 PM~13155134
> *where are you from?  THe furthur you get away from the west coast, the less you will find whats involved with Lowriding, especially parts.
> The tires are going away because they weren't originally made for Lolow's/Daytons, but for old school race cars. So they were widely ordered on a constant basis.  The only way it seems that the wheels we need to keep being made is if a company like Dayton or Zenith start to make them on their own(which i have no idea why they aren't!)    -But if orders in general slow down on the orders of Lolow wheels etc go down, then like any company, they just stop making them.
> Alot of peeps that used to Lowride dropped out for what ever the trend became at the new time. Like how now, you might see alot of 60's Impala's or pretty much ANY car in general that Lowriders love to ride, now are rollin around with 22's and crap like that.    -So in the end, its only alive because of the REAL TRUE Lowriders that have this in their blood.
> ...


I am as far as it gets from the West Coast and lowriding is pretty alive here in Miami. And we have a Red's near by for any parts we need.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

lowriding is dead 
















but

















































































































it lives in are hearts :uh:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 28 2011, 03:16 PM~20202683
> *YUP YUP L.A CAPITOL OF LOERIDEING
> *


but not the capital of spelling bee champions.


----------



## Ron Aguirre (Feb 19, 2011)

I invented the 1st lowrider and i'll be damned if its dead :angry:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 PM~20214785
> *The true ways of low riding is lost in my book. People think you have to have a hopper or a full Chrome suspension which does look great. But the fact is, Low riding is a lifestyle that most people don't even respect anymore. Well at least in Vegas because It's all about hating and disrespecting other clubs and riders, But they never want to get down for It. Then, When they get smashed on, It makes us all look bad as a lifestyle. Low riding has changed and that's a fact to the point, It has no ground rules anymore. In Vegas we're pretty much the only club that roll our cars as a club many time a week and every Saturday. People think that sitting around in a parking lot hopping and talking about how clean their car is, Is the shit, NOT. A real rider, Rides their low lows..full show, Hopper or just a street car to be proud of the lifestyle. It's just funny how people own low riders in a lot of major car clubs also but you will only see the cars at a car show and never in the streets. It's also funny how clubs will ride maybe once a month and sit around like they run the city because of the name they hide behind. Low riding will NEVER die but It will keep losing It's true ways. Hopping is the SPORT of low riding and NOT low riding to a degree. A true rider will roll their rides every single weekend if not every single day. I remember back in the days if you had weight people LOOKED down on that shit and you were a cheater. Now It's all about loading your car up with tons of weight and who can't hit bumper with a half of ton in your trunk. It use to be about true car building skills and that's the thing of the past. That's just my thoughts on the topic, Is low riding dying. It is true that the old school cats don't or just can't control and teach the new cats the game properly. Just look back at all of the old videos and that's some true low riding right there. Of course riders will disagree with my opinion and that's just life. In most places low riders can't even get along and that's not how It should be, But It is. I think riders are starting to see the way and hopefully will get It all back on track across the world. You have to have a Passion for this shit for real and It has to be in the heart to continue It day in and day out.
> 
> I ALWAYS WISH THE BEST TO ALL THE RIDERS IN THE WORLD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


are you talking caca about rollerz only :0 :wow:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Mar 31 2011, 07:56 PM~20231976
> *but not the capital of spelling bee champions.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 PM~20214785
> *The true ways of low riding is lost in my book. People think you have to have a hopper or a full Chrome suspension which does look great. But the fact is, Low riding is a lifestyle that most people don't even respect anymore. Well at least in Vegas because It's all about hating and disrespecting other clubs and riders, But they never want to get down for It. Then, When they get smashed on, It makes us all look bad as a lifestyle. Low riding has changed and that's a fact to the point, It has no ground rules anymore. In Vegas we're pretty much the only club that roll our cars as a club many time a week and every Saturday. People think that sitting around in a parking lot hopping and talking about how clean their car is, Is the shit, NOT. A real rider, Rides their low lows..full show, Hopper or just a street car to be proud of the lifestyle. It's just funny how people own low riders in a lot of major car clubs also but you will only see the cars at a car show and never in the streets. It's also funny how clubs will ride maybe once a month and sit around like they run the city because of the name they hide behind. Low riding will NEVER die but It will keep losing It's true ways. Hopping is the SPORT of low riding and NOT low riding to a degree. A true rider will roll their rides every single weekend if not every single day. I remember back in the days if you had weight people LOOKED down on that shit and you were a cheater. Now It's all about loading your car up with tons of weight and who can't hit bumper with a half of ton in your trunk. It use to be about true car building skills and that's the thing of the past. That's just my thoughts on the topic, Is low riding dying. It is true that the old school cats don't or just can't control and teach the new cats the game properly. Just look back at all of the old videos and that's some true low riding right there. Of course riders will disagree with my opinion and that's just life. In most places low riders can't even get along and that's not how It should be, But It is. I think riders are starting to see the way and hopefully will get It all back on track across the world. You have to have a Passion for this shit for real and It has to be in the heart to continue It day in and day out.
> 
> I ALWAYS WISH THE BEST TO ALL THE RIDERS IN THE WORLD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CLiff notes ?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ron Aguirre_@Mar 31 2011, 11:03 PM~20232064
> *I invented the 1st lowrider and i'll be damned if its dead :angry:
> *


Nah some Messican did it before you did :uh:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I personally like all types of cars, but Lowriders will always be my true passionate love. I left the lowriding game back in 2000, and just have recently got back into the game by purchasing two cars that I have flipped into lowriders, one being my daily driver(2001 Lincoln Towncar). I will say that the cops and local city governments sure did a good job of discouraging many people from cruising. It also is proving difficult to find a nice classic these days for a decent price(I just paid $5000 for a 76 G-house).

But I still can find many young enthusiasts asking me questions and giving props on my lows. Sure the big rims are whats favored on the streets, but they are also a quick fix to a somewhat decent ride. Only a true rider knows the passion and the money it takes to keep a nice Lolo in top shape. We have seen many trends come and go, people swore that mini-trucks and euros were the future of lowriding. But we can see that was not true.

I believe that Lowriding will never go away. The feeling of finishing a ride from straight junk to show winner is a good feeling. There is also the great feeling of taking that ride out on the boulevard and just cruising the strip when the warm days of Spring and Summer start. It's almost magicial to feel that ride just roll on the streets. I remember feeling it when I finished my first rider which was a 64 Impala SS, to rolling my glasshouse now. As long as we keep the culture of riding alive and educate our young on the lifestyle, we will be riding for many years to come.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Out here in the D it did, unless you call an s10 on bags and 20s a low low then its pretty dead but in my hood(6 mile and wyoming) all ****** ride is D's and lowriders are accepted and NO its not a hispanic hood everybody is black in our hood including myself. I just wished we all could roll together the mini truckers with blades on air, the ricers dropped in the weeds. the donks on 20-22 inch triple golds and vouges and air, and the lowriders on juice and 13s man then I bet you all the money in my pocket that we will have a STRONG car culture see the donk riders help other donk riders not because theyre black or white or anything or even in the same club but because theyre clean and they want theyre mans to ride clean and THEY DONT WANT THEIR SHIT TO DIE you'll see them give each other lift kits and throw sounds in eo cars for free or next to it while lowriders WONT they diss you if you arent mexican or if your white they try and call you a ****** or if your black they say you think youre mexican or doing it bc snoop is they just try and sell you game. Stop seeing color and understand that change is change you cant stay in the same lane forever cuz. key words of survival in lowriding: UNITY AND ACCEPTANCE OF CHANGE.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Mar 29 2011, 10:39 PM~20214785
> *The true ways of low riding is lost in my book. People think you have to have a hopper or a full Chrome suspension which does look great. But the fact is, Low riding is a lifestyle that most people don't even respect anymore. Well at least in Vegas because It's all about hating and disrespecting other clubs and riders, But they never want to get down for It. Then, When they get smashed on, It makes us all look bad as a lifestyle. Low riding has changed and that's a fact to the point, It has no ground rules anymore. In Vegas we're pretty much the only club that roll our cars as a club many time a week and every Saturday. People think that sitting around in a parking lot hopping and talking about how clean their car is, Is the shit, NOT. A real rider, Rides their low lows..full show, Hopper or just a street car to be proud of the lifestyle. It's just funny how people own low riders in a lot of major car clubs also but you will only see the cars at a car show and never in the streets. It's also funny how clubs will ride maybe once a month and sit around like they run the city because of the name they hide behind. Low riding will NEVER die but It will keep losing It's true ways. Hopping is the SPORT of low riding and NOT low riding to a degree. A true rider will roll their rides every single weekend if not every single day. I remember back in the days if you had weight people LOOKED down on that shit and you were a cheater. Now It's all about loading your car up with tons of weight and who can't hit bumper with a half of ton in your trunk. It use to be about true car building skills and that's the thing of the past. That's just my thoughts on the topic, Is low riding dying. It is true that the old school cats don't or just can't control and teach the new cats the game properly. Just look back at all of the old videos and that's some true low riding right there. Of course riders will disagree with my opinion and that's just life. In most places low riders can't even get along and that's not how It should be, But It is. I think riders are starting to see the way and hopefully will get It all back on track across the world. You have to have a Passion for this shit for real and It has to be in the heart to continue It day in and day out.
> 
> I ALWAYS WISH THE BEST TO ALL THE RIDERS IN THE WORLD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


couldnt have said it better


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

great speech homie rideing the streets is where its at but lowrideing will never die as long as people build cars and have babys that are born in this lifestyle we live props to riders that have great wizdom


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOWRIDERS WILL NEVER DIE! IT WILL LAST LIKE 
THE HOT RODS! FOREVER! IT WILL LIVE ON FOREVER IN THE MOVIES AND MUSIC VIDEOS!

PART 1


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

THERE'S A NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT HAPPENING WITH A NEW GENERATION OF YOUNG HOMIES COMING UP! I KNOW BECAUSE WE'RE GROWING FAST WITH CHAPTERS POPPING UP EVERYWHERE AND MOST OF OUR MEMBERS ARE YOUNG! AND GUESS WHAT THEIR KIDS WILL MOST LIKELY WILL GET INTO THE SPORT TOO. SO LOWRIDING AIN'T GOING NO WHERE AS LONG AS WE CAN HELP IT AND WE'RE NOT THE ONLY CLUB THAT FEELS THAT WAY. LOOK AT OLD SCHOOL AND THE DUKES.


PART 2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GAME OVER


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 4 2011, 08:23 PM~20260258
> *THERE'S A NEW LOWRIDER  MOVEMENT HAPPENING  WITH A NEW GENERATION OF YOUNG HOMIES COMING UP! I KNOW BECAUSE WE'RE GROWING FAST WITH CHAPTERS POPPING UP EVERYWHERE AND MOST OF OUR MEMBERS ARE YOUNG! AND GUESS WHAT THEIR KIDS WILL MOST LIKELY WILL GET INTO THE SPORT TOO. SO LOWRIDING AIN'T GOING NO WHERE AS LONG AS WE CAN HELP IT AND WE'RE NOT THE ONLY CLUB THAT FEELS THAT WAY. LOOK AT OLD SCHOOL AND THE DUKES.
> PART 2
> *


You said it man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20393760
> *You said it man :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

who the fuck banned ron aguirre?

thats the fuckin inventor of lowriders and hes banned????????


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

when all the bullshit stops about what is in with lowriding and we start helping each other , we will be guaranteed to grow as a culture, i been doing this for 38 yrs, and the passion to build is still there, once it's in your blood it's there to stay,


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

Is lowriding dying?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ja-keem said:


> Is lowriding dying?


No, it's already dead.


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

It sucks just not how it use to be.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice bump..


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

DAM IF LOWRIDING IS DYING WERE YOU GUYS ARE FROM, YOU SHOULD MOVE TO CALIFORNIA!!!!!:machinegun:CALI LOWRIDES UNTIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE CASKET DROPS.:guns:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> DAM IF LOWRIDING IS DYING WERE YOU GUYS ARE FROM, YOU SHOULD MOVE TO CALIFORNIA!!!!!:machinegun:CALI LOWRIDES UNTIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF OR THE CASKET DROPS.:guns:


It's dying in Calfornia as well. Japan are the ones holding it down.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_i3sVyvJLg&feature=player_detailpage CHECK THIS LINK OUT!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhZ-mYfjEPg&feature=player_detailpage this link is even better!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TTTT FOR CALIFORNIA!!!!! IT DONT STOP, UNTIL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> It's dying in Calfornia as well. Japan are the ones holding it down.


the shaw, elisian park is were all the action is now, back in the days we used to go to hollywood, whittier, shit even pacific blvd in HP, it slow down but not dying doe


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

47 fleetmaster said:


> the shaw, elisian park is were all the action is now, back in the days we used to go to hollywood, whittier, shit even pacific blvd in HP, it slow down but not dying doe


I agree, but it has definetly slowed down.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

no its not dead, the surge of lowriders was people following a trend or fad, the way everyone did civics after seeing Fast and Furious. there are people that follow the masses and want to be trendy and there are people who are true to their style. I feel lowriding is probably at the same level it was before the lowriding trend boom. its back to few companies making products, just like it was along time ago. Its like the clock rewound but with advances in technology and skyrocketing prices. It was nice when there were many companies trying to compete for our money rather than a few strong arming us for it.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Booyaa63 said:


> no its not dead, the surge of lowriders was people following a trend or fad, the way everyone did civics after seeing Fast and Furious. there are people that follow the masses and want to be trendy and there are people who are true to their style. I feel lowriding is probably at the same level it was before the lowriding trend boom. its back to few companies making products, just like it was along time ago. Its like the clock rewound but with advances in technology and skyrocketing prices. It was nice when there were many companies trying to compete for our money rather than a few strong arming us for it.


I agree......and with Lowriders being shown in movies like the N.W.A. and even older movies the desire have a car with lifts will never die completely.And Guys like Me who been around Lowriders for 25+ yrs its Our Hobby/Lifestyle.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Just drove about 2000 miles across several states didn't see a single low. There's your answer


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

47 fleetmaster said:


> the shaw, elisian park is were all the action is now, back in the days we used to go to hollywood, whittier, shit even pacific blvd in HP, it slow down but not dying doe


****** on instagram always posting cruise pics from whittier and hollywood these days. about as often as crenshaw


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> Just drove about 2000 miles across several states didn't see a single low. There's your answer


But you didn't drive thru P-town. Every stoplight, driveway and garage.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Booyaa63 said:


> no its not dead, the surge of lowriders was people following a trend or fad, the way everyone did civics after seeing Fast and Furious. there are people that follow the masses and want to be trendy and there are people who are true to their style. I feel lowriding is probably at the same level it was before the lowriding trend boom. its back to few companies making products, just like it was along time ago. Its like the clock rewound but with advances in technology and skyrocketing prices. It was nice when there were many companies trying to compete for our money rather than a few strong arming us for it.


pretty much dead on. poop on hoes too.


on the real side of things tho, i will say that lowriding will NEVER die. fads come and go. lowriding is smaller than it was before the fads, lets face it, its not easy to lowride anymore. the days of buying a $2000 drive-able Impala are gone. every car worth lowriding needs to be restored now to some extent. even the Big Body Cadillac's need a make over, paint, weatherstripping, upholstery, etc. Unless you find a "survivor car" and pay big cash. The younger generation have a tough time carrying on the traditions. The average pay in 2015 is less than it was in the 90's for the same jobs in most cases. Younger people want instant results, they don't want to spend 2-3 years restoring a car, they want something NOW. And with the fucktard mentality of "built not bought" that was started by all the check writers that PAY SOMEONE ELSE TO BUILD IT FOR THEM, the guys who would normally just buy a turn key car are shamed into not doing so. (that whole built not bought thing is a fad, all these guys that say that either paid for their cars to be built, or tried it themselves and ended up with SHIT).


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

I dont think lowriding will ever die but out here in chicago it has increased alot compare to a few years ago i just think its harder to get a car since cars these days arent full frames anymore cars are limited between many different car cultures, its harder to get in the game not knowing anything especially with a lower amount of shops to do installs, cost of maintenance is alot for people also freak out when you tell them how much a install runs, lastly is alot of people are scared to drive their project car its like your clowned alot just for having a car in primer and spokes alot of people want everything painted and chrome but takes along time to build ive seen many just get rid of the car just because they lost interest in it. Right now im building a ls monte with a full wrapped frame the whole undercarriage and motor is either painted with alittle chrome and body is going to look rough. im sure ill get clowned or people saying im going backwards but i dont care i just want to ride already and ill do something to different every year if i can


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Like some people have said, some did it to be a follower, to look like a gangster or whatever reason. The fact is that if it's in you to Lowride, your gonna ride till the wheels fall off, no matter what anybody thinks or says. it's our lifestyle and love for it. Just like the love for classic cars and hot rods.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Might have slowed down a bit but will never die. I do miss the 90's and early 2000's when it was really crackin tho. Those were the days. :tears:


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> pretty much dead on. poop on hoes too.
> 
> 
> on the real side of things tho, i will say that lowriding will NEVER die. fads come and go. lowriding is smaller than it was before the fads, lets face it, its not easy to lowride anymore. the days of buying a $2000 drive-able Impala are gone. every car worth lowriding needs to be restored now to some extent. even the Big Body Cadillac's need a make over, paint, weatherstripping, upholstery, etc. Unless you find a "survivor car" and pay big cash. The younger generation have a tough time carrying on the traditions. The average pay in 2015 is less than it was in the 90's for the same jobs in most cases. Younger people want instant results, they don't want to spend 2-3 years restoring a car, they want something NOW. And with the fucktard mentality of "built not bought" that was started by all the check writers that PAY SOMEONE ELSE TO BUILD IT FOR THEM, the guys who would normally just buy a turn key car are shamed into not doing so. (that whole built not bought thing is a fad, all these guys that say that either paid for their cars to be built, or tried it themselves and ended up with SHIT).


Its because of these check writers that there are shops that build lowriders (same shops you get parts for yours from) and even if you build your car in your garage bet you wrote checks for parts or used your check card. i saved 2 years to "check write" the build on my 64 and everything thats being done is the way i want with the parts i want for it That built not bought shit was started by the type of guy that has no drive or goals, so they hate on those that do. This is one reason lowriding has fallin off a bit. But i do belive it will never die and we are coming back around,just need to stop the hatin and start helpin


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

We shouldn't even be discussing this. Lowring is NOT dead! It's what we do. May not be for everyone!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

PERRO62 said:


> We shouldn't even be discussing this. Lowring is NOT dead! It's what we do. May not be for everyone!.... :thumbsup:


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This for Sure, this shit will Never die get out and build something.......get off the computer and Ride. Just Busted out with this Town car and Im in Ohio where it Fuckin snows 10 months a year It Don't STOP


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

DUKE said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This for Sure, this shit will Never die get out and build something.......get off the computer and Ride. Just Busted out with this Town car and Im in Ohio where it Fuckin snows 10 months a year It Don't STOP


NICE TOWN CAR


----------



## Lil firme (Jul 14, 2013)

Instead of worrying if its dead.build a ride homie dicipline yourself like the rest of us lowrider 24/7 we all make it work cus its our lifestyle.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Trailers are killing lowriding.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

LMAO :roflmao:



TATTOO-76 said:


> pretty much dead on. poop on hoes too.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

screwed up loco said:


> Might have slowed down a bit but will never die. I do miss the 90's and early 2000's when it was really crackin tho. Those were the days. :tears:


a gree wiff this ****** here :yes:...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

DUKE said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This for Sure, this shit will Never die get out and build something.......get off the computer and Ride. Just Busted out with this Town car and Im in Ohio where it Fuckin snows 10 months a year It Don't STOP


Taxis are killing lowriding


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Taxis are killing lowriding


 :tears:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeF2trmR784&feature=player_detailpage CHECK THIS LINK OUT!!! HOLLYWOOD CRUIZING!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lone star said:


> Just drove about 2000 miles across several states didn't see a single low. There's your answer


X2. I roll about 35,000 miles a year in my work truck in and around Chicago to Madison/Detroit/st. Louis and ive seen 2 lowriders cruising during the day in 6 years/210,000 miles of riding. Both were in Milwaukee, Wi. I can't count the # of high riders, imports, hot rods, and bikes ive seen. From single riders to groups of 30 cars straight cruising on a weekday afternoon. I see lowriders when there's an organized event such as a show, picnic, or cruise night and occasionally on a Friday or Saturday night downtown Chi. There isn't "low riding" in the streets out here. Seen about 10 lolo's in a recent trip to Tampa, Fl though.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

is lowriding dead...interesting, no matter where i move in my town you can find a lowrider not more than two blocks away from my home.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

You know what's dead? This fuckin website...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> You know what's dead? This fuckin website...


Truth

Its all about the social sites now and posting your feelings, "liking" posts, and pics of what you ate and where you went.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Like us on Facebook!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha lol


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Truth
> 
> Its all about the social sites now and posting your feelings, "liking" posts, and pics of what you ate and where you went.


Xfucking2


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

The sad part is, I kinda wished there was a way for me to press a button what would allow me to express my appreciation for your post without actually taking the time to start another post and type it out...here ya go :happysad:











cashmoneyspeed said:


> Truth
> 
> Its all about the social sites now and posting your feelings, "liking" posts, and pics of what you ate and where you went.


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

This site is done


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Old article about the first time lowriding died down
http://articles.latimes.com/1986-10-20/local/me-6409_1_lowrider-car-clubs


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> Old article about the first time lowriding died down
> http://articles.latimes.com/1986-10-20/local/me-6409_1_lowrider-car-clubs


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Truth
> 
> Its all about the social sites now and posting your feelings, "liking" posts, and pics of what you ate and where you went.


I just liked that post


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

bump!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

mexchicano said:


> bump!


Lowriding is still dead.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol


----------



## NateHiggers (Aug 22, 2016)

Lowriding cant die, too many dedicated people


----------



## Nightwalker64 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm new member that bailed on low riding,still hook up modern cars.Low riding is lot of maintenance and hard to find good work for paint jobs around these parts.I was riding in the early 90's and very few back then in Midwest.Im planing on parting with some cars to free up money and hopefully by next summer I'll be rolling.
Usually everything comes full circle,lowriding will be back and if it don't it's sometimes better.Weeds out wannabes.I picked up a 64 when I was 18 sold it to my dad years later,my dad passed away but the car still in family.My mom owns the car now I'm 42,hopefully I'll be hitting these street hard next year.DEAD OR NOT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker64 (Sep 26, 2016)

Nightwalker64 said:


> I'm new member that bailed on low riding,still hook up modern cars.Low riding is lot of maintenance and hard to find good work for paint jobs around these parts.I was riding in the early 90's and very few back then in Midwest.Im planing on parting with some cars to free up money and hopefully by next summer I'll be rolling.
> Usually everything comes full circle,lowriding will be back and if it don't it's sometimes better.Weeds out wannabes.I picked up a 64 when I was 18 sold it to my dad years later,my dad passed away but the car still in family.My mom owns the car now I'm 42,hopefully I'll be hitting these street hard next year.Driving the 64 brings it all back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RobLBC said:


> Old article about the first time lowriding died down
> http://articles.latimes.com/1986-10-20/local/me-6409_1_lowrider-car-clubs


Lowriding died once and mini trucks brought it back to life in 86. Now the youth have no interest in Lowriding, once it dies this time it will be gone for good.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

It won't die again. Too much money and work. You're not finding clean sixfo impalas for 2 grand anymore. These cars will be cherished by grandpas the way hot rod guys cherish their 32 Fords and 57 Chevies today

The posers will move on to whatever else is in rap videos though. Collecting shoes like a woman. Some bullshit like that


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

RobLBC said:


> Lowriding died once and mini trucks brought it back to life in 86. Now the youth have no interest in Lowriding, once it dies this time it will be gone for good.



To be honest I'm probably the only few in my generation (just turned 17) who love this culture.. And everyone always hating on me for that .. I wish I was living in the prime of the culture.


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Lowridin will never die


Yeeeee


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

lopez's 62 said:


> I guess you havent been on the mexican side of lowriding.


Filipinos love the lowriding culture too !!!


----------



## Divine1969impala (Jul 20, 2016)

Im happy to see the days of slapping 300 dollar china spokes on any car gone, if you call that lowriding. I still remember foos entering stock soccer mom vans with spokes into a lrm show.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Divine1969impala said:


> Im happy to see the days of slapping 300 dollar china spokes on any car gone, if you call that lowriding. I still remember foos entering stock soccer mom vans with spokes into a lrm show.


Thats funny bc it's true as hell. Esp when Im out ridin n an old head tells me about his lowrider he had with no juice and roadster 13s.


----------



## phreaktor (Jul 2, 2007)

Jersey checking in... I'm getting back into the game since falling off in early 2000s because my 83 Regal that I built was stolen. My boys up in North Jersey have ALWAYS been heavy in the lowrider and car club game. I miss the car and the lifestyle, so I'm looking around for the right G body right now... Glad this forum is still around for support!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now they just slap $300 spokes on $75,000 trailer queens


----------



## Cutlass442 (Aug 3, 2016)

fool2 said:


> It won't die again. Too much money and work. You're not finding clean sixfo impalas for 2 grand anymore. These cars will be cherished by grandpas the way hot rod guys cherish their 32 Fords and 57 Chevies today
> 
> The posers will move on to whatever else is in rap videos though. Collecting shoes like a woman. Some bullshit like that


Yeah but now it's only 40-50 year old guys who can afford lowriders so it's an older guys hobby now , like hot rods . 

It won't be cool to kids when older guys are primarily into it


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Pimping ain't dead You Hoes just scared....


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## MEH (Oct 15, 2014)

Fucking kids I work with want trucks that pull imaginary trailers wif tow mirrors, or don't care about cars and play video games all day and tell me how they fuck 12 different girls all the time. I'm like no go back to jerking off over anime. But when i took the Impala out mutha fuckas think that all 58-76 Impalas with spokes came factory with hydraulics and get offended if I tell them shits stock or offended by 13's and need some tractor tires on it. Lowriding is dead as far as the "whats hot in the streets", I think to be cool you need a 2016 Ford Focus on 32's playing Migos or whatever that horrible shit is they listen to these days. Either way Lowriding is ingrained in to our culture and will always be around.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nightwalker64 said:


> I'm new member that bailed on low riding,still hook up modern cars.Low riding is lot of maintenance and hard to find good work for paint jobs around these parts.I was riding in the early 90's and very few back then in Midwest.Im planing on parting with some cars to free up money and hopefully by next summer I'll be rolling.
> Usually everything comes full circle,lowriding will be back and if it don't it's sometimes better.Weeds out wannabes.I picked up a 64 when I was 18 sold it to my dad years later,my dad passed away but the car still in family.My mom owns the car now I'm 42,hopefully I'll be hitting these street hard next year.DEAD OR NOT.
> 
> 
> ...


good paint jobs are everywhere they just cost more than most are willing to spend


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MEH said:


> But when i took the Impala out mutha fuckas think that all 58-76 Impalas with spokes came factory with hydraulics and get offended if I tell them shits stock or offended by 13's.


Real Impalas were only made from 58-64, and yea they all should be lifted.


----------



## Nightwalker64 (Sep 26, 2016)

*is lowriding is dead?*



slo said:


> good paint jobs are everywhere they just cost more than most are willing to spend


What got me worried about is the shops charging big money and the horror stories around my town.Then taking it in somewhere else to fix just the visuals who knows if the body work is right,won't know until years down the road.Shops have a good reputation and then you see garbage,releasing a ride with runs in the paint is bogus at 7,000 with minimal (no rust)body work,and standard paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

It's up to us to get the younger kids interested somehow. I'll soon be hitting up the local high schools to bring in the cars during lunch or after school or pep really or sports events or something fun so the kids can check them out and see what it's about. I'll let you guys know how it works out. I have an "in" I'm going to exploit


----------



## Cutlass442 (Aug 3, 2016)

It's no use . When they see old guys driving these cars there is no interest 

Nobody wants to have the same hobby or style as their dad


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Trollerz Only and Majestics Inc ruined lowriding


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

partly the problem is you cannot simply throw it in tha gutta and pick up anotha anymore, chevys are getting expensive these days like hot rod money almost.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Cutlass442 said:


> It's no use . When they see old guys driving these cars there is no interest
> 
> Nobody wants to have the same hobby or style as their dad


I agree to an extent. That's why I hate bombs. But we can have fun with it. To me it's boring to see just clean cars laid out. Clean street cars is where you'd get the kids attention I think(something attainable for the young). That's what I like. But I ain't that old. And the homies ain't that old either.


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Real Impalas were only made from 58-64, and yea they all should be lifted.


lmfao,"real" :facepalm:


----------



## Tophog1 (Oct 2, 2015)

RobLBC said:


> Real Impalas were only made from 58-64, and yea they all should be lifted.


My '65 might have disagreed with you!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Tophog1 said:


> My '65 might have disagreed with you!


65 Caprice or Belair, not Impala.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nightwalker64 said:


> What got me worried about is the shops charging big money and the horror stories around my town.Then taking it in somewhere else to fix just the visuals who knows if the body work is right,won't know until years down the road.Shops have a good reputation and then you see garbage,releasing a ride with runs in the paint is bogus at 7,000 with minimal (no rust)body work,and standard paint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I get that, due diligence pays dividends so do your research. Also why I learned to paint my own shit over a decade ago. It doesn't take a superhuman just persistence and some knowledge.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

slo said:


> good paint jobs are everywhere they just cost more than most are willing to spend


i heard you can get a good paint job out in texas


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


> partly the problem is you cannot simply throw it in tha gutta and pick up anotha anymore, chevys are getting expensive these days like hot rod money almost.


 Like cats dropping LS motors into 61 through 64s and now thinking they're worth over 100 K :roflmao:


----------



## crAZy AZ (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya, it's dead... when I was young, all I wanted was a lifted impala. I worked since 13 to buy my first car out of a junkyard at 15 years old for $500. With the help of my parents and high school auto shop, by 17 years old, she was on the road. I had a beautiful 1966 impala. I tried contacting car clubs but they had no interest. I went to every car show I could, even a LRM super show in Vegas. I bought my first set of reds hydraulics from Ruben Lopez in person from reds, met Orlie as well, toured his shop and ate a burrito with the man. Lowriders are different from hot rodders. Lowriders have a chip on their shoulders. Ya, your drum brakes are cool because you chromed your drum... ha.. your patterns are cool but most of the body lines don't even line up... don't get me wrong, my dream car is a 'vert 63... but I will never fly a plaque...Just for that reason. Get real, this is for the cars.... never was about one person or people.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

35k gbodys killed lowriding


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> Like cats dropping LS motors into 61 through 64s and now thinking they're worth over 100 K :roflmao:


I agree with this ******


----------



## RagRidaAllDay (Feb 22, 2017)

I say chale, lowriding isn't a certain car or person, it's a way of life holmes, brown black white Asian everybody is allowed ! It'll never die just multiply !!!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

RagRidaAllDay said:


> I say chale, lowriding isn't a certain car or person, it's a way of life holmes, brown black white Asian everybody is allowed ! It'll never die just multiply !!!


Preach Preach


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> I agree im a ******


 no shit


----------

